# The **1+ and still not walking** thread



## Embovstar

Hiya Ladies,

I thought this would be a nice way to appreciate any remaining days that we have with our crawling little ones, before they cause total mayhem by walking!!!

Isaac is 13 months old; he can super speed crawl, coast around the place and take 3/4 steps but he is yet to walk alone...

My Husband was 15 months before he walked so I'm thinking Isaac is following Daddy :flower: it's easier for me I guess lol

So, tell us a little about your littleones??

Nicola xx


----------



## Miss_Bump

Yep I have a non walker 

She cruises and walks holding hands but still has no balance :dohh:

She was crawling backwards at about 8 months but actually crawled forward a week before her birthday


----------



## Miss_Bump

Isaac is 1 day older than Evie ;)


----------



## bump_wanted

Ollie belongs here too (hes 21st april!) he can walk like a pro with his push a long walker and taking one hand but refuses when hes left alone...a think hes a bit lacking confidence xxx


----------



## Miss_Bump

bump_wanted said:


> Ollie belongs here too (hes 21st april!) he can walk like a pro with his push a long walker and taking one hand but refuses when hes left alone...a think hes a bit lacking confidence xxx

Yeah defo think it's confidence. Sometimes she doesn't even want to walk at all when we hold hands and just sits on the floor :dohh:

Evie has now figured out how to get from standing against the sofa into the crawling position


----------



## JellyBeann

Ollie is 16 months and still not walking. He can walk perfectly with his push along walker and a hand or two, but has absolutely no confidence! He stands up alone a lot, but as soon as I put my arms out and say "come to mummy" he giggles and sits down!! :dohh:


----------



## Cattia

Abigail is walking now but she was 16 months before she did it. It felt like she was never going to walk! I know people tell you not to worry but it was hard when all her friends had been walking for months. Now she loves to run around, although she is still not always 100% stable on her feet yet. It really is true what they say that they all get there in their own time.


----------



## MrsT&Ben

Ben is 14 and a half months and still no walking!!!
He is a fab crawler and has been doing so since 7 months. 
Pushing his walker, holding 1 hand and cruises like a pro. 
He's taken a few unaided steps but nothing more. 
Sometimes I think im lucky but then I wish he'd walk as I'm fed up of being asked 'is he walking?' clearly not as he's crawling away from you faster than I can run!


----------



## rjm09

So sick of seeing friends and families kids all walking between 10-12 months. Kinda stunk that he couldn't even walk around for his first b-day party. Other kids had bounce houses!!

He was walking at 14 months though. They all take their time. 

I know with our next one (hoping for a bfp this month, we need some dust our way :) ) we're not gonna sweat it! 

Now at 22 months, we have to chase after him at times!


----------



## _Vicky_

oohh I have two non walkers at 16 months!!!

Fynn is sooo nearly there he climbs like a pro, cruises and speeds along with the walker and just started stnading alone. 

Sam awww bless him sat at 11 months, commando crawled at 13.5 months lol so I am expecting him to be at least 2. His dad was really late too and Sam is super frustrated this week though at not being able to move so fingers crossed we will get somewhere 

Fynn doesnt worry me at all I do wish Sam was a little more mobile though although he has been checked checked and checked again!


----------



## Missy86

Its good to know they all do it at their own time, Rhys is 1 on Monday and can crawl very well, walk with his walker and cruise along but wont stand on his own


----------



## curlykate

I've got a non-walker here, at 14.5 months.
He pulls himself up all over the place, and cruises, but he just has absolutely no balance if we're not holding on to him.
I'm hoping he starts walking soon, but I know he'll get there when he's ready. It's actually kind of good he's not walking yet...as I've been laid up with a broken leg for the last 14 weeks! It'd be too hard to chase after him!!


----------



## DaisyBee

Megan didnt walk or show any signs of starting at 1 year. Her first steps were at 14months & a few weeks later she refused to crawl anymore! It really happened that fast & was very out of the blue one day she just did it. Before 14mo she hadnt taken ANY steps on her own - only cruising furniture. She didnt stand up alone (without pulling up on something) until a week after she took steps.

Now she is running - and so quick I cant keep up with her. I miss the crawling days - though I know what you mean about everyone asking about her walking. She was a late crawler too though - and it drove me nuts when everyone assumed she was crawling when she wasn't.

She only just climbed the couch last week. LOL - I was VERY glad she was a late climber!!!


----------



## MrsT2B

Errr...my LO is 17.5 months and still not walking unaided so you have plenty of time ladies :haha:

He stands on his own, has taken a few steps on his own, cruises like a pro and uses his walkers to no end but no amount of encouragement will make him do it!

I just think, he'll do it when he wants and am not worrying

xx


----------



## Lu28

I have a walker now but she didn't start until 17 months 2 weeks, it was impossible not to worry, at least a little bit. But the advantage is that she didn't fall over much once she started unlike her friends who started earlier :) They really do all get there in their own time and you wouldn't be able to tell the difference at all now between her and her friends who started earlier xxx


----------



## rjm09

DaisyBee said:


> She only just climbed the couch last week. LOL - I was VERY glad she was a late climber!!!

got the chance to take a nice vid of my son crawling from the couch into the highchair when he was just 18 months! Amazing what they'll just do one day!

and @ curlykate- Seems like your lo is waiting for you to heal up! gonna be some great physical therapy for you when she does get moving!


----------



## Jchihuahua

17 months and I have a sort of non walker! She can actually physically walk but never chooses too. I can't wait for the day she'll start walking eveywhere instead of crawling!


----------



## bump_wanted

Tbh i can honestly say im not worried about Ollie maybe its because i can see he is making progress, i wished and wished for him to crawl and when he did i thought oh no lol.

I worry more that he doesnt speak lol xx


----------



## Mrs A

my monkey doesnt walk either, he can speed crawl and cruise sooo well but no on his own walking other than 4 steps :(


----------



## craftymum

emmmm - Jacob is 20 months old this Friday and isn't walking yet! He has only just started pulling up to stand and cruise this last month! He has had to attend physio though as he had some sort of problem with his ankles.


----------



## mrsraggle

Not walking here either. Eloïse pulled to a stand and cruised at just turned 7 months and I was absolutely certain she'd walk before her first birthday. I walked at 10 months! I must admit it is starting to worry me a little bit. I think I'm so used to her being "advanced" that her being a bit late with this bothers me. Not only that but she doesn't say *any *words either.


----------



## Marleysgirl

Andrew is only now "walking" at 21months, but that's his actual age and he's 18m corrected so it sounds like he's not that much behind everyone else. 

(I say "walking" because it's more that he's finally switched from majority crawling and some staggering, to wanting to move around upright and only resorting to crawling when he loses his balance. )


----------



## LankyDoodle

Hi Nicola!

If he is taking 3/4 steps alone, it really won't be long!

Isabella started taking the odd step unaided at 12 months, this built slowly and by 13 months she was doing a lot of unaided steps. Now she speed walks and she's not even quite 13.5 months. So it's been about a 4 week turnaround really! 

She was walking holding a fingertip for a long time, so it was mainly about confidence and a bit of balance - it sounds like Isaac is the same. So I don't think he will last til 15 months. But if he does, as you said, easier for you!! And don't worry about it at all - any of you! NHS states between 10-18 months is the normal range, and in my time working with children (over 10 years), and as a mum going to baby groups I would put the age most seem to walk, at about 15 months!


----------



## bump_wanted

mrsraggle said:


> Not walking here either. Eloïse pulled to a stand and cruised at just turned 7 months and I was absolutely certain she'd walk before her first birthday. I walked at 10 months! I must admit it is starting to worry me a little bit. I think I'm so used to her being "advanced" that her being a bit late with this bothers me. Not only that but she doesn't say *any *words either.

Ollie doesnt speak at all either he says Baa all the time but hes not a lamb so dont think it counts lol

He used to say mum but has stopped xx


----------



## future_numan

Emily is 15 months and show's little signs of getting up to go..
She took two tiny steps on her own last weekend but nothing since..
She will walk like a pro with her walker toy, cruise the furnature, walk holding BOTH our hands..but not with one hand..
She was a late crawler too..everyone says not to worry till 18 months... so that's what I'll do !


----------



## queenv77

Wow, I feel so much better! My son is 13 months, and all my friend's kids his age (some even younger!) are walking already and have been for a while! I was really beginning to feel bad, like there might be something wrong with him! I still hope he'll walk soon, but at least I don't have to worry that he's really that behind!


----------



## WW1

Rebecca's in the "not yet walking" club as well. She'll cruise, crawl, walk holding 1 finger but she won't do it on her own! It'll come - just when?! :wacko:


----------



## Bingles

Hiya everyone not been on BnB for a while My Jessica is 13months going on 14 and not walking nor crawling..she is very lazy takes after her mother as far as I can tell from my mum and dad lol. If you put her on the floor she does the biggest steps ever while holding onto you and loves it. I don't think she is gonna crawl at all think she will go right to walking


----------



## blaze777

My daughter isn't walking either. She cruises along furniture but thats about it. She's more interested in chatting though


----------



## Miss_Bump

This thread has made me feel better about Evie not walkin yet.

Friend on Facebook who have 9 month olds are posting videos of their LOs walking :(


----------



## Miss_Bump

blaze777 said:


> My daughter isn't walking either. She cruises along furniture but thats about it. She's more interested in chatting though

We've definatley got a 'talker' too ;)

Everything is 'what's that' especially when eating she says it with her mouth full :dohh:


----------



## Embovstar

hehehe, well I feel MUCH better now!! Thank you all xx

Isaac does walk well with holding hands and with his walker, but yeah it must be a confidence thing..he'll get there, afterall, how many 30 year olds do we see crawling?? :haha:

As for talking, he's ok with that; he says Dadda, Daddy, Mamma, Pubbo (one of our cats Pebbles), Buloo (Waybuloo) and Ta..he also points at things and asks "der"?

Its just I bought him some lovely reins, lol, a little tortoise and I'm desperate to use them :happydance:

Nicola xx


----------



## LankyDoodle

Haha! Glad you feel better! I always used to say that to people when she was like 9 months old and they'd say 'oh isn't she walking yet?' Erm nope, she just started crawling/standing/whatever lol. And yeh, if she hadn't been walking by the time she was ready for primary school, I'd have a chat with the HV!! 

Also, what is it about cats? Isabella is in total adoration of our cat Tigger. Every animal with 4 legs is in fact called Ticter lol. Even our horse and our other, nose-firmly-out-of-joint-cat, Flossie!

Also, I am convinced that during my membership of BnB, at some point, probably not long from now, a three week old child of a BnB member will walk. :haha:


----------



## morri

My nephew who is 16 months old only just recently started to walk free handed, although he can't walk that far yet ^^.


----------



## Embovstar

hahahaha, thanks Lanky! Any recent pics of your beautiful little one?? About the cats, we have 3 but it is only Pubbo that Isaac is really bothered about! 

I thought he'd walk sooner based on him crawling and coasting at 7 months...6 months later!!

A 3 week old walking and talking lmao!

Hope you're well??

Nicola xx


----------



## bluehorse

Thank you ladies :hugs: This thread has made me feel better too. I've shed a few secret tears about this recently (proberly the pregnancy hormones!) as I've come to the realisation that Grace will not be walking by the time her little brother comes along. I wasn't worried so much about the not walking aspect, more the fact that she still can't stand (even with me holding her waist or under her arms) for more than a second.

She only started bum shuffling at 12 months, crawled at 14 months and learnt how to roll from back to front and push up to sitting shortly afterwards.. so I guess it's not surprising she's not pulling up to stand yet.

She's seen every few months by a consultant at the hospital though he isn't worried as she is on track (if not ahead) with other key milestones... She's currently laying out bricks on the floor and counting them one to six! 

Can't help worrying though :nope:


----------



## Miss_Bump

Nicola where did you get your reins?

Was thinking of getting a Little Life Backpack but looked in Boots at them and I'm not sure now


----------



## Pingu

Eloise has just turned 17 months and is still not walking. She will walk with her walker and if we hold he hands but not on her own x


----------



## sophxx

my lo is just over 14 months and not walking he cruises climbs up everything climbs up and down the stairs has just done a few steps with his walker but wont walk holding hands x


----------



## Aunty E

Imogen was coming up to 16 months when she walked. She just stood up one day and walked from one side of the living room to the other. The next day she was running. I was never worried that she did it late, she's a bit of a lazy so and so ;) She didn't crawl til she was 10 months old and didn't sit up unaided until 8 months. She doesn't talk yet either, but we're not worried, just a touch frustrated!


----------



## Embovstar

Miss_Bump said:


> Nicola where did you get your reins?
> 
> Was thinking of getting a Little Life Backpack but looked in Boots at them and I'm not sure now

Hiya Miss_bump!

Snap...this is the one we have

https://www.littlelife.co.uk/html/toddler_daysacks/animal-turtle.html

Isaac likes playing with it, so am hoping that he'll have no probs when the time comes hehehehe - where abouts in Surrey are you??

Nicola xx


----------



## JellyBeann

we had 2 teeny steps last night!! they were about 2 minutes apart!! Hopefully this is the start for us!!


----------



## Miss_Bump

Nicola I'm in Wallington near Croydon

Jellybean YAY :dance:


----------



## future_numan

I have Emily at the DR today for her MMR and I brought up that she isn't walking yet plus I see that she rolls her one foot to the side when she walks with us holding her hand ( thinking that might be the reson she isn't walking yet) but he said that was normal and not to concern myself..he also said that " bum scutchers) walk later than crawlers.. but Emily was a crawler... :dohh:


----------



## MrsT&Ben

future_numan said:


> I have Emily at the DR today for her MMR and I brought up that she isn't walking yet plus I see that she rolls her one foot to the side when she walks with us holding her hand ( thinking that might be the reson she isn't walking yet) but he said that was normal and not to concern myself..he also said that " bum scutchers) walk later than crawlers.. but Emily was a crawler... :dohh:

Thank you for this. Ben walks with his feet rolled in and it was really starting to worry me. So he's just a lazy monkey x


----------



## Embovstar

Yay for the 2 steps jellybean!

Thanks for the info from the docs :thumbup: Isaac's right foot curls inwards and the H/V said that he might "trip over it" when he starts walking but that they wouldn't refer him to a Physio until he is 2...I thought that was why he wasn't walking yet, but they assured me that ut wouldn't stop him..

I've just got a baby who would much rather be carried around by Mummy than walk on his own two perfect feet :cloud9:

Until he walks, he is still my little baby though hehehehe

Nicola xx


----------



## JellyBeann

How are ll the LOs doing on the walking front?

I walked into the bedroom last night, to DH sat facing away from LO putting the TV on, and LO walking down the bed!! I only saw 2 steps, but it looked like there were more!! I think he's been sneakily practising in private lol!


----------



## Embovstar

:flower:

Well on Sat 18.06 Isaac stood up by himself and then took 12 steps...I managed to get another time when he did 9 (on the same day) on film!!.....but, since then, nowt!! He doesn't even stand by himself now lol!

He LOVES to walk with us holding our hands tho, so thats a good thing I guess :)

How is everyone else???

Nicola xx


----------



## JellyBeann

Embovstar said:


> :flower:
> 
> Well on Sat 18.06 Isaac stood up by himself and then took 12 steps...*I managed to get another time when he did 9 (on the same day) on film!!.*....but, since then, nowt!! He doesn't even stand by himself now lol!
> 
> He LOVES to walk with us holding our hands tho, so thats a good thing I guess :)
> 
> How is everyone else???
> 
> Nicola xx

 
can we see it?? I love wobbly toddlers walking, they're so cute!! 

Ollie will walk all day with us holding his hands! Or with his walker, he cries when we have to go away from it, he walks with it up our path that goes out into the car park (5 minutes for him) and he always cries when we put him in his car seat!!


----------



## sophxx

my lo still isnt walking or standing by him self hes just over 15 months he climbs and crusies on everything can climb up and down the stairs with no help but if you try to get him to walk with you he curls his feet and drops to the floor 

the doctor said its cos hes big i cant wait for him to walk m back is killing me from carrying him everywhere lol x


----------



## bump_wanted

Ollie took one step twice tonight then sat down lol must've tired him out xx


----------



## Miss_Bump

Well done ollie!

Evie is walking flat footed now with her push along walker instead of on tiptoes :)


----------



## bump_wanted

Lol nothing since tbh i dont think he had a clue what he had done i wont be bragging about it yet! 

Ah thats good it was always a worry of mine ollie would be a tip toe walker so well done Evie xx


----------



## Miss_Bump

She tip toed for AGES! Looked like a weird drunk puppet :haha:

She is more confident now and will wave while she walks too

I've heard of lots of toddler who once then walk still prefer to crawl for a while


----------



## _Vicky_

no walking here at 17 months!!!!!!!!!! Fynn is sooo nearly there bless him - just more interested in climbing onto the wondow sill. Sam well lets just say I have written off the possibility I may have to carry him to school!!!


----------



## aliss

Mine is almost 13 months and not walking. I don't see it as an issue at all. MIL is super worried because OH didn't walk until 18 months and she keeps telling me that she was worried he had some form of disability (go figure, he is now a police officer and powerlifter, hardly physically handicapped in any way).

Kinda irks me...


----------



## JellyBeann

Yeah, I'm not worried at all, jus reaallly impatient to see it! I am also fed up of people telling me that I'll be soo busy when he learns! Trust me, He can't possibly be more "everywhere" than he is now, he just crawls everywhere, into mud, into water, around the house, on and off the beds, on the sofa, over the sofa, into the kitchen, into the bathroom, everyfrickingwhere!!


----------



## bluehorse

No where near here either and 17 months old tomorrow!


----------



## Miss_Bump

As it's famously said here... They will do it in their own time! I hate that saying :haha:


----------



## bump_wanted

The thing that bugs me is everyone (ok inlaws) saying can he walk yet all the time.. Ill bloody tell them when he can... I must admit i had a wobble over it the other day because my froends 10 month old started walking que wailing from me to dh about how im a rubbish mum and clearly am failing ollie.

Im hormonal just now dunno why tho (def not pg) xx


----------



## Miss_Bump

bump_wanted said:


> The thing that bugs me is everyone (ok inlaws) saying can he walk yet all the time.. Ill bloody tell them when he can... I must admit i had a wobble over it the other day because my froends 10 month old started walking que wailing from me to dh about how im a rubbish mum and clearly am failing ollie.
> 
> Im hormonal just now dunno why tho (def not pg) xx

Ahhh I know how you feel! Evies cousin is 9 months old and has taken 3 unaided steps!!

Pissed me right off


----------



## happyface82

Katerina is not walking yet! She can do 3-4 steps but that's it! I'm guessing maybe it will happen in the next month? 

It does really annoy me when people constantly ask about it! Its not a contest and it does not mean that they are smarter if they walk earlier! My MIL keeps talking about her as if she just doesn't get how to do it :gun:


----------



## hpjagged

My LO is one next week and she's no where being able to walk unaided, she's loves to walk holding your hand. Her not walking doesn't bother me! Used to, but when I see my friends 9month old crusing along and she tells me enjoy her not walking for now. 
I am defiantly enjoying my LO not walking lol. We don't live near family were going to visit family on her bday and my dad said 'I expect her to be walking when she comes down.' ppff please dad, she ain't nowhere near walking! Lol


----------



## JellyBeann

All my cousin keeps saying is that her preemie isgoing to walk before Ollie (she has it in her head that because her oldest was walking at 9 months, her second will too!) that pees me off!


----------



## Embovstar

Jellybeann, i'm not sure how to upload a vid on here..its on my facebook...can i link it from there?

Well done Ollie :happydance: hehe since Isaac taking those steps last week, he's hardly taken any since unless he's holding my hand or pushing the pushchair....still, he's a master crawler so why wobble around the place when he can get there much faster and with less bother lol

Nicola xx


----------



## Pingu

Morning Ladies,

How are you all doing? I have been having a few wobbles recently over Eloise not walking especially when I see friends younger babies taking their first steps.

I had the HV come to assess Eloise last week, she is very confident that she will walk but in her own time. However she has advised us to book a doctors appointment to get another opinion so we are taking her on Tuesday. Eloise has reached her developmental milestones later, she didn't sit unaided until 11 months, crawled at 12 months so I am just hoping she is following the pattern and will walk later too.

Will your toddlers stand on their own? Eloise will only stand if she has something to hold on to. If we let go or she has nothing to hold she just falls to the floor xx


----------



## JellyBeann

Pingu said:


> Morning Ladies,
> 
> How are you all doing? I have been having a few wobbles recently over Eloise not walking especially when I see friends younger babies taking their first steps.
> 
> I had the HV come to assess Eloise last week, she is very confident that she will walk but in her own time. However she has advised us to book a doctors appointment to get another opinion so we are taking her on Tuesday. Eloise has reached her developmental milestones later, she didn't sit unaided until 11 months, crawled at 12 months so I am just hoping she is following the pattern and will walk later too.
> 
> Will your toddlers stand on their own? Eloise will only stand if she has something to hold on to. If we let go or she has nothing to hold she just falls to the floor xx

Ollie stands on his own...what we did was when he was stood holding on, we'd count to three, and wave our arms each side of my head, then say YAYY! And he wanted to copy us, so he did!

Hope that made sense lol!

We're notbad, still not walking though, I'm so impatient to see him walk! I know he'll love it!


----------



## samzi

Issy cant walk yet, she can use her walker to walk with and when we hold her hands but thas it. she can stand when holding on to something and has recently started to stand for a few secs on her own but not for long. im not worried but some people are doing my head in with their comments


----------



## Pingu

JellyBeann said:


> Pingu said:
> 
> 
> Morning Ladies,
> 
> How are you all doing? I have been having a few wobbles recently over Eloise not walking especially when I see friends younger babies taking their first steps.
> 
> I had the HV come to assess Eloise last week, she is very confident that she will walk but in her own time. However she has advised us to book a doctors appointment to get another opinion so we are taking her on Tuesday. Eloise has reached her developmental milestones later, she didn't sit unaided until 11 months, crawled at 12 months so I am just hoping she is following the pattern and will walk later too.
> 
> Will your toddlers stand on their own? Eloise will only stand if she has something to hold on to. If we let go or she has nothing to hold she just falls to the floor xx
> 
> Ollie stands on his own...what we did was when he was stood holding on, we'd count to three, and wave our arms each side of my head, then say YAYY! And he wanted to copy us, so he did!
> 
> Hope that made sense lol!
> 
> We're notbad, still not walking though, I'm so impatient to see him walk! I know he'll love it!Click to expand...

I will give that a try and see if that encourages her, she doesn't seem to have the confidence to let go.

I am really impatient too. When we walk with her holding her hands or with her walker she laughs and giggles in excitement so I know she will love it too!



samzi said:


> Issy cant walk yet, she can use her walker to walk with and when we hold her hands but thas it. she can stand when holding on to something and has recently started to stand for a few secs on her own but not for long. im not worried but some people are doing my head in with their comments

Yes the comments do my head in too. I don't think I would worry as much if people didn't keep saying things. We go to a music group and every week I am asked 'is she walking yet' grrr no, if she was you would see :dohh:


----------



## Miss_Bump

Evie is now spidergirl and walking along the Walls :haha:

She keeps letting go if the sofa for a second then bursting out laughing


----------



## chele

Max crawled at 10.5 months and cruised the day after. He started taking steps around 6 weeks ago and will now walk from various bits of furniture but only small distances. He'll happily walk for ages holding one or two hands.

Today for the first time though he managed to get to standing from sitting, so I am hoping he won't be long. I was in no rush for him to walk before but now I think it's going to help his frustrations.

Ps I wouldn't walk without anyone holding my hand until I was 17 months old


----------



## aliss

Mine did not sit unaided until about 9 months and crawl around 10 months, started standing last week, so I'm not surprised if it takes him a long time! He's just a bit lazy.


----------



## bump_wanted

^^thats the same as ollie a little bit lazy with a mummy who runs after him xx


----------



## smokey

Brian is a non walker as well which is odd concidering he was so early with nearly everything else.
He can march up and down the settee no problem and can walk around with his walker or holding my hand fine but only been doing that the last few weeks.
As of last night he can let go of my hand and stand unaided for a few seconds but as soon as he realises im not holding him he drops down and gives me a mouthfull :)
He walks around everywhere up on his knees just not his feet, he doesnt seem to have much confidance in it but I dont think its going to be much longer now.


----------



## _Vicky_

OOOHHHHHH MYYYYY GOOODDDDDD - Sam (head control 9 months, sitting 11 months commando crawling 13.5 months - you get the idea) he acutally walked two paces voluntarily today while holding onto his chair - seriously this boy isss sooo content with his little life I am sure I will be carrying him to school - so this is just well fliipping HUGE!!!!!


----------



## WW1

_Vicky_ said:


> OOOHHHHHH MYYYYY GOOODDDDDD - Sam (head control 9 months, sitting 11 months commando crawling 13.5 months - you get the idea) he acutally walked two paces voluntarily today while holding onto his chair - seriously this boy isss sooo content with his little life I am sure I will be carrying him to school - so this is just well fliipping HUGE!!!!!

Yay! Go sam :happydance:


----------



## smokey

He took his first 3 little unaided steps tonight so proud of him but he seems to think thats that now and refuses to get back up :)
Apparently his job is done :)


----------



## bump_wanted

Lol well done Sam and Brian :) 

Ollie done 2 steps last night again afterwards it was all too much and he had to go to bed lol these boys! Xx


----------



## Miss_Bump

Well done Sam ollie and Brian! :dance:

Still no further along here :dohh: altho Evie is cruising like a pro now!


----------



## Mrs A

just to let you all know, i can be removed from this group cause we now have a walker!!! xxx


----------



## bump_wanted

Well doneJaiden
Evie is making great progress too

Xx


----------



## future_numan

Can I join:hugs:

Emily is 16 month old and she has been late with mobility all the way along.

She sat alone at 9 months,Crawled at 12 months and took three unaided steps a month ago ( 15 months) but nothing since:dohh:
Now she is 16 months old and summer is here and she hates everything from grass to beach sand touching her hands :dohh: something that causes me to carry her EVERYWHERE because if I don't our trip to the beach, park or anyother outdoors place ends up being a scream fest:dohh:

I think I will be carrying her to school:dohh:


----------



## Isobelhh

Just seen this thread! I have a bottom shuffler daughter who is 16 months and shows no signs of pulling herself up let alone walking!! Is this normal?xx


----------



## Miss_Bump

Hi future_numan & isobelhh :flower:

Evie stood today!!!

She was holding onto me then just let go and stood for about 10 seconds, collapsed on the floor, laughed then crawled away :haha:

Hasnt done it again


----------



## JellyBeann

Miss_Bump said:


> Hi future_numan & isobelhh :flower:
> 
> Evie stood today!!!
> 
> She was holding onto me then just let go and stood for about 10 seconds, collapsed on the floor, laughed then crawled away :haha:
> 
> Hasnt done it again

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
​YAY Evie!!​


----------



## Pingu

Well done Evie.

Not really any progress here, Eloise will happily walk around if we hold her hand but doesn't seem to have any confidence to stand alone or walk alone. I am hoping it will come in time. We have the doctors appointment on Thursday so will see what they suggest x


----------



## JellyBeann

I'm sure that since she CAN do it (when you hold her hand) there is nothing medically wrong hun...but let us know what the doc says anyway! :hugs:


----------



## aliss

I got an email this morning from MIL asking if he was walking yet, again!


----------



## Pingu

JellyBeann said:


> I'm sure that since she CAN do it (when you hold her hand) there is nothing medically wrong hun...but let us know what the doc says anyway! :hugs:

Yes I don't think there is a problem medically either and neither does the HV but they want to get her hips checked just incase as they said they have to get a second opinion when a toddler is 18 months and not walking so have booked us a doctors appointment.


----------



## Isobelhh

if they do a check and their hips aren't right, what would happen then?x


----------



## Pingu

Isobelhh said:


> if they do a check and their hips aren't right, what would happen then?x

I assume they would refer you to see the pediatrician. The HV did tell me that she had recently referred a boy who at 2 is not walking, he is now having physio x


----------



## Pingu

aliss said:


> I got an email this morning from MIL asking if he was walking yet, again!

:dohh: It is so annoying isn't it!


----------



## Pingu

Pingu said:


> JellyBeann said:
> 
> 
> I'm sure that since she CAN do it (when you hold her hand) there is nothing medically wrong hun...but let us know what the doc says anyway! :hugs:
> 
> Yes I don't think there is a problem medically either and neither does the HV but they want to get her hips checked just incase as they said they have to get a second opinion when a toddler is 18 months and not walking so have booked us a doctors appointment.Click to expand...

We took Eloise to see the doctor this morning, they are referring her to see a pediatrician so they can do some further checks. The doctor did say that as she reached her other milestones late (sitting, crawling etc) then walking could just be coming very late but they would rather be sure that this is the reason and not something else.


----------



## Embovstar

Well lots of hugs...although, i am sure all is good with her! Today at a playgroup a mummy told me that her little one didn't walk until 20 months..

She said that she was just a lazy baby who preferred to be carried and to crawl!

Isaac is still not walking properly....he's doing more and more independant steps though; 14 today!

He seems more interested in walking when we are at places with other kiddies...probably wants a slice of the action heheheh

Nicola xx


----------



## chele

We're now on week 7 of walking but not walking. He walked quite a bit round toddlers this morning but was asking for my mums hands to go out walking round the garden this afternoon. Any day now, I keep telling myself. In reality its prob another few weeks away yet. But on Tuesday he walked from mum to me and navigated around a large post in the lounge and all his toys with no wobbles. He can do it, hes just being a pain in the bum bum


----------



## Miss_Bump

Evie done some great standing today!

She pulled hetself up on me when i was sitting on the floor then kept letting go for about 5 seconds and giggling and quickly holding back on again!!


----------



## sophxx

my lo still wont walk hes climbing and crusing but wont stand unless he has one hand on something if i go to take his hands to help him walk he just sits down. we dont see the health vistor any more should i take him and ask her? hes 15 months and one week? x


----------



## _Vicky_

whoop whoop sam sat up from laying today for the first time (lasiest boy in the world eh)

I am taking them both to HV next week - no doubt Sam will be refered.


----------



## _Vicky_

sophxx said:


> my lo still wont walk hes climbing and crusing but wont stand unless he has one hand on something if i go to take his hands to help him walk he just sits down. we dont see the health vistor any more should i take him and ask her? hes 15 months and one week? x

Hi ya 
Its totally your call- he int officially late walking until 18 months and as he is cruising etc etc i wouldnt (fyn cruises and I am not concerned about him) but if you want to for reassurance then I would go for it x


----------



## JellyBeann

Ollie is 18 months in 10 days! I think I'm going to just trust him that he is not ready! When he walks with my hand, he is not putting any weight on my hand, I am literally just there for reassurance!


----------



## lizardbreath

Jaymee was 17 months before she walked . I wasnt really too concerned


----------



## mrsraggle

Ellie's still not walking and I'm letting it bother me now although I know I shouldn't. She went through a stage of loving walking holding our hands, even one handed. She even took 6 independent steps. But now, if we go to stand her up she cries and comes back down to her knees. She absolutely refuses to do it!

She was early for everything else which is why it's bothering me so much:

3 months: rolling
6 months: commando crawling
7 months: crawling and cruising
8 months: sitting

:nope:


----------



## Pingu

We may not need that appointment after all, with lots of encouragement Eloise has been taking steps between me and hubby and has been standing unaided for short periods of time, on Thursday evening she did 4 steps, yesterday 11 steps so is improving. At the beginning of the week she wouldn't take one on her own so I am so happy :)


----------



## JellyBeann

Ollie was walking between me and DH last night too!! It was sort of 5 steps at a time and he did it about 10 ish times...


----------



## Pingu

JellyBeann said:


> Ollie was walking between me and DH last night too!! It was sort of 5 steps at a time and he did it about 10 ish times...

:happydance: This is what Eloise is doing. Today she has been standing for much longer too :thumbup:


----------



## Lena

Nate can join this club now, yayyy??? hah. He's 1 year, 2 days old and a speed crawler and cruiser but doesn't seem interested in walking. He just REALLY likes crawling I think.


----------



## JellyBeann

Pingu said:


> JellyBeann said:
> 
> 
> Ollie was walking between me and DH last night too!! It was sort of 5 steps at a time and he did it about 10 ish times...
> 
> :happydance: This is what Eloise is doing. Today she has been standing for much longer too :thumbup:Click to expand...

Go Eloise!! (I love that name, I have a neice called Eloise!) 

YAY! We've had 7 steps, then 9, then 7 again today!! WOOP...Looks like we'll have a full blown walker on our hands before the month is out, I think! Hopefully before he turns 18 months (9 days time) :happydance:


----------



## Pingu

JellyBeann said:


> Pingu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JellyBeann said:
> 
> 
> Ollie was walking between me and DH last night too!! It was sort of 5 steps at a time and he did it about 10 ish times...
> 
> :happydance: This is what Eloise is doing. Today she has been standing for much longer too :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Go Eloise!! (I love that name, I have a neice called Eloise!)
> 
> YAY! We've had 7 steps, then 9, then 7 again today!! WOOP...Looks like we'll have a full blown walker on our hands before the month is out, I think! Hopefully before he turns 18 months (9 days time) :happydance:Click to expand...

Thank you :flower:

Eloise has been walking around the room with no encouragement. I am so happy. She does have a fall every now and then but it is not putting her off doing it again thankfully.

Yey well done Ollie. He will be walking in no time now :happydance:


----------



## JellyBeann

I hope it'll be soon! I just can't wait to see him do it completely on his own!


----------



## craftymum

I wouldn't worry too much ladies. Jacob is 21 months (tomorrow) and still not walking unaided. Up until 18.5 months he couldn't even stand or even weight bear. He reached all his milestones early apart from crawling which he did 2 days before his birthday, then he proceeded to knee walk at an astonishing speed - have you ever tried to knee walk? Ouch ouch ouch lol
Anyway, he was referred for physio which really helped him after just 1 session we worked with him all day every day and got him pulling up to stand at the sofa or a table, then about a month and a half ago with more physio we got him cruising, now he will walk holding two hands, if we try one handed he is really really wobbly but he is getting more and more confident so I'm hoping any day now. His was physical though, but not so serious that it couldn't be worked at. He has a break from physio now until August and he's back with the consultant in October after he turns 2, the Doc and physio are no longer worried and have assured me he will be fine. He does walk with his toes turned and rolls onto the side of the foot which is something to do with the position of the legs in the womb which usually corrects itself by around 8-10 months but in Jacob's case it didn't. The Doc said that it will get worse as he starts to walk more but will eventually correct itself so fingers crossed!


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Sounds like Jacob is doing really well! That's great. I used to roll onto the side of my foot when I walked, as a child. I would have to wear 'proper' shoes all the time, not soft shoes. The problem went away eventually though, I was carted round various Drs about it but none did anything about it.


----------



## craftymum

Mum2b_Claire said:


> Sounds like Jacob is doing really well! That's great. I used to roll onto the side of my foot when I walked, as a child. I would have to wear 'proper' shoes all the time, not soft shoes. The problem went away eventually though, I was carted round various Drs about it but none did anything about it.

That's good to hear that the problem went away on it's own for you :) Jacob has had to wear proper shoes from when we first went to see the Doc - the girl in Clarks was a bit wary and tried to sell us cruisers but the Doc said no, he actually advised boots but given the time of year, there weren't really any boots in stock and I didn't want to melt his wee feet with the heat. I'd love to put little open toes sandals on him when it's hot but not much point wasting the money this year.


----------



## MonkeyDoodles

New here - definately belong in this thread. My little girl is almost 14 months and not walking independantly. 

She can cruise around the furniture (only started in the last two weeks) and with her walker, or my hands.

She just has no balance! When she walks with my hands shes all wobbly (reminds me of a drunk  haha).

She wont stand by herself either. 

She was a late crawler too - 10 months commando crawling, 12 months proper crawling


----------



## mrsraggle

Ellie's been making progress over the weekend. We've found putting her cruisers on really gives her confidence, and now she's associating shoes with walking!


----------



## Miss_Bump

We have a stander!

Evie will stand for about 30 seconds!!

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g154/SK1PP3R_01/af71d08f.jpg


----------



## sophxx

we still have no progress he wont even walk holding hands or with a walker if i try and stand him on his feet he just sits he only stands holding furniture if he wants to

the doctor said to bring him in just so he can check his hips as he sits and pulls hes feet behind his head hes really loose. so off we go to the doctors this week x


----------



## _Vicky_

gOOD LUCK sOPHXXX - we are off to the HV friday too - boooooooooooooooooooooooooooo am really nervous and did far too much googling last night and convinced myself they are both suffering from something!!!!!! I was waggling Sams hips about today to see if they feel different to Fynns lol (fynn cruises sam doesnt) but as he was breech Sam already has had a hip scan AARRGGGHHHH


----------



## bump_wanted

Evie looks so cute in that pic xx


----------



## Miss_Bump

Good luck both soph and Vicky :hugs: 

Let is know how you get on.

P.s- Vicky DO NOT GOOGLE! I've worried myself sick so many times doing that :dohh:


----------



## _Vicky_

*steps away from google*


----------



## CJane

Good luck Soph and Vikcy!

My little man belongs here - he is 13 months and not standing or walking independently. But then he hasn't done anything in the right order or when he is "meant to" so who know with him?? :haha:
Learnt to commando crawl at 5 months, didn't learn to sit up until 10 months! Then learnt to crawl properly the month after. Has been standing and cruising confidently for 2 months now, but hasn't yet stood up on his own or taken any steps. :shrug:


----------



## Miss_Bump

Hi CJane :flower:

Evie will only stand if I stand her up lol

She will let go of the sofa for a few seconds buy stands longer if I just plonk her on her feet.

I've been moving away to see if she will walk to me, even a few steps but no. She either crawls or just leans and I catch her


----------



## future_numan

Well ladies, finally at 16 months and one week we have a walker :dance: It's like a light bulb went on and she was hey.. this things at the bottom of my body take me places:rofl:


----------



## happyface82

:haha: same here! It just happened today early evening and she then wouldn't stop! 

This is earlier today! She kept doing that until she went to bed! :haha:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D1n0dDB_QYE


----------



## want2bamom

^^^Awww what a cutie!! She's doing such a good job!!!

Ciara just started walking yesterday and she is 14.5 months. It started with acouple steps on her own and then after that she wouldn't stop walking!! hahaha


----------



## bluehorse

Congrats!!!!! 17.5 months here and still no standing! Next hospital appointment on 21st of this month... I hope they suggest some physio or something for her...


----------



## BethK

My LO is just over 13 months, in the last 2 weeks she's only just learnt how to sit from lying down, how to crawl and how to pull herself up to standing.

This last 2 weeks has been mad! :)

She's able to walk holding hands and loves it but has no balance. She's still not cruising yet.


----------



## Miss_Bump

BethK Evie can't sit up from lying down an really tries so hard bless her.

More progress today!! Walking holding 1 hand :dance: only 4 or 5 steps but it's still progress


----------



## JellyBeann

We have at least 2/3 steps every couple of hours now!! The most we've had at once is 9!! So...I am still waiting for him to do the whole way across the living room lol!

**EDIT**

just had 5 steps!


----------



## pinktaffy

i belonged here till last week lol. my little girl woke up one morning out the blue and started walking like a pro. she was verry steady on her feet walking around the sofas but would never let go then one morning we woke up she just walked off around the living room like she had done it for months lol.

and now only 1 week on u would think shes been walking ages she avoids toys in her way walks around things walks sidewards to get through things u would never think in a million years shes only been walking less than a week lol


----------



## Miss_Bump

Yay for all the new walkers!!

:dance:


----------



## Pingu

Yey for all the new walkers.

Eloise is getting better, she can do it but still prefers to crawl so we try our best to encourage her to walk instead. This morning she walked straight up to my friend which which was lovely to see but after then she wanted to crawl everywhere! xx


----------



## craftymum

Miss_Bump Evie is adorable! :)
Good luck Sophxx and Vicky
Lots of new walkers then I see - Yay :) :)
Still nothing here, he just walks holding our hands but wont let go and wont walk holding one hand, it has to be two. I'm getting a bit worried he wont be walking by his 2nd birthday now :(


----------



## WW1

18 months today and still no walking :dohh:

She'll walk with holding to my finger nail but as soon as I let go she crawls. She cruises around the furniture like a demon and climbs everywhere but when it comes to walking - zippety zip!

I'll give my paediatrician a ring next week to see what he thinks. I did mention it when I last saw him (at 17 months) but he could see her cruising so wasn't concerned. She didn't crawl until nearly 13 months so I suppose I'll just have to be patient!


----------



## aliss

Sorry ladies, I'm out! Is now able to walk a good 6-8 feet, started a few days ago, on his 13 month birthday. Def. a lot earlier than I thought

WW1: My OH started walking at 19 months which is why my MIL was always on our cases about trying to get him to walk. She kept thinking something was wrong esp as he was such a small baby/slow gainer. Physically, he's now a police officer who competes in powerlifting at 240lbs :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Some just seem to take their time!!


----------



## modo

Bobby has started walking around the couch unsupported, so I think we are getting closer :D


----------



## Embovstar

I concur what Miss Bump said, Yay to all the new walkers!

Isaac did some amazing walking yesterday....everywhere he went in our home, he walked to! He walked to pick up a bottle lid, bent down and picked it up, stood up and walked back to me!

We now have a proper little walker, LOVE it!

He is 14.5 months....he beat his Daddy to walking by 2 weeks :p

Nicola xx


----------



## _Vicky_

well we have been refered for a peadeatric assessment - the apointment will take up to four months - I am not worried for Fynn he is into everything climbs cruises and all sorts but Sam - I am in bits and doing far too much googling and have convinced myself he has something awful *sigh*


----------



## NashiPear

Hi ladies,

I just stumbled across this post and I remember the stress. Evie was almost 17 months before she started to walk. I was really starting to worry as all her friends were walking.

I thought she would be late because my husband walked around 14 months (doesn't seem so late now though!), but I got nervous after that. Still, hubby is fantastically fit and runs marathons, so I guess lateness had nothing to do with long term.

Evie is a very cautious baby by nature and so took her time to walk. When she did she was much steadier on her feet than many other though, which made things easier for me. Very few bumps and scrapes. She is still cautious with many things compared to others, but I guess it means she is not accident prone. We have two enormous sets of stairs in our house with a slight curve at the top of each. Evie turns herself around and crawls down them easily (and safely) every time. Most of her friends are trying to walk down, but gee it is scary as they need to be caught as they fall over all the time. I think the nature of the child also pays a big part. She is just very aware of danger that other kids aren't. Also with my little "captive" audience, she was read and sung to a lot. She can sing many nursery rhymes in full or close to and counts and talks well for her age. So there was a silver lining for us.

So, I just wanted to say to everyone, try not to worry too much about your little ones. Walking is such a big "comparison" milestone, but once they get through that it will be something else. Vicky, I hope Sam's assessment goes well for you. I know it is hard not to worry, but both of your boys look like they could light up any room with their happy smiles. They are gorgeous and perfect!


----------



## Pingu

Well done to all the new walkers. 

Eloise has lost interest in walking, she will do it if we hold her hand but she knows she can get around much quicker crawling. I know she can do it as she started so I am hoping it will come again in time soon xx


----------



## craftymum

_Vicky_ said:


> well we have been refered for a peadeatric assessment - the apointment will take up to four months - I am not worried for Fynn he is into everything climbs cruises and all sorts but Sam - I am in bits and doing far too much googling and have convinced myself he has something awful *sigh*

Please please don't google, I also did this and had myself sick with worry! Jacob was the same as your little boys, no cruising, not even weight bearing at all and now he cruises like a pro, walks holding 2 hands but freezes and panics if I try to just hold one hand, he only walks if we are outside, at the park or to and from the car when going out, the minute he sets one foot inside the front door, he's right down on his knees again. Still feels like it's going to be forever but I guess he'll surprise me one of these days. He is 21 months now so I'd really hoped he'd be going well by now as it feels like we are missing out if that makes sense? When we go to the park, he can't climb and do all the things other toddlers his age and younger can, I'd so looked forward to doing stuff like this summer. It's a bit of a nightmare when we do go to the park as he "walks" off on his knees after every dog he sees, so needless to say I just have to dress him like a scruff when we go to the park now as his trousers are getting ruined!! :haha: I'm sure when our boys decide to take off, we will be very glad that they waited so long :)


----------



## babybel

Well we finally have a walker here!! Wooo. Moo is 15 months, didn't crawl until a year and started toddling about on fathers day and now there is no stopping her!! Seems really late for me as my ds walked at 9 months!


----------



## _Vicky_

craftymum said:


> _Vicky_ said:
> 
> 
> well we have been refered for a peadeatric assessment - the apointment will take up to four months - I am not worried for Fynn he is into everything climbs cruises and all sorts but Sam - I am in bits and doing far too much googling and have convinced myself he has something awful *sigh*
> 
> Please please don't google, I also did this and had myself sick with worry! Jacob was the same as your little boys, no cruising, not even weight bearing at all and now he cruises like a pro, walks holding 2 hands but freezes and panics if I try to just hold one hand, he only walks if we are outside, at the park or to and from the car when going out, the minute he sets one foot inside the front door, he's right down on his knees again. Still feels like it's going to be forever but I guess he'll surprise me one of these days. He is 21 months now so I'd really hoped he'd be going well by now as it feels like we are missing out if that makes sense? When we go to the park, he can't climb and do all the things other toddlers his age and younger can, I'd so looked forward to doing stuff like this summer. It's a bit of a nightmare when we do go to the park as he "walks" off on his knees after every dog he sees, so needless to say I just have to dress him like a scruff when we go to the park now as his trousers are getting ruined!! :haha: I'm sure when our boys decide to take off, we will be very glad that they waited so long :)Click to expand...

thank you - it really means a lot you posting this as its horrible isnt it all the babies at our toddler group are about 13-14 months and now taking steps or walking ARRGGGHHH. 

We have progress today thgouh yay - today was a Sam day (I cant concentrate on both at the same time so have planned to work with them on alternate days) and we now have him walking holding onto hands and he is the one initiating the steps - he is also stepping out of his pyjamas when he is standing against the bath (whoop whoop) seems so silly to some but we call him rigid leg boy lol. I have been doing cycle legs with him too obviously really gently in case he does have hip issues and he LOVES it. He is fiddling around with his legs and feet now too - almost as if he has literally 'found his feet' hehehehehe. 

Tomorrow is Fynn day but tbh I am not in the least concerned about him as he climbs/cruises and walks along the window ledge (dont ask) like a pro just holding on with one finger so I think I might just let him be and do some more Sam time - hmmmmmm oh well at least it wasnt triplets hehehe

Sorry waffly post xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bluehorse

craftymum said:


> _Vicky_ said:
> 
> 
> well we have been refered for a peadeatric assessment - the apointment will take up to four months - I am not worried for Fynn he is into everything climbs cruises and all sorts but Sam - I am in bits and doing far too much googling and have convinced myself he has something awful *sigh*
> 
> Please please don't google, I also did this and had myself sick with worry! Jacob was the same as your little boys, no cruising, not even weight bearing at all and now he cruises like a pro, walks holding 2 hands but freezes and panics if I try to just hold one hand, he only walks if we are outside, at the park or to and from the car when going out, the minute he sets one foot inside the front door, he's right down on his knees again. Still feels like it's going to be forever but I guess he'll surprise me one of these days. He is 21 months now so I'd really hoped he'd be going well by now as it feels like we are missing out if that makes sense? When we go to the park, he can't climb and do all the things other toddlers his age and younger can, I'd so looked forward to doing stuff like this summer. It's a bit of a nightmare when we do go to the park as he "walks" off on his knees after every dog he sees, so needless to say I just have to dress him like a scruff when we go to the park now as his trousers are getting ruined!! :haha: I'm sure when our boys decide to take off, we will be very glad that they waited so long :)Click to expand...

I have the 'dressing' problem too... With no walking/ cruising etc, Grace gets chubbier by the day and it's difficult to find ANY clothes that will fit her round the waist... She was mainly in dresses but these now hinder her crawling and/or result in filthy bruised knees as she crawls everywhere! I too feel like she's missing out... I took her to a baby group today and she looked so comical carwling around whilst all these much smaller children were running around her. :dohh:


----------



## bump_wanted

Im frustrated with this walking malarky!! Ollie can do its just so laid back he doesnt want to hes no fire in his belly lol i blame DH hes too laidback aswell! Xx


----------



## JellyBeann

I'm just popping in to say :bye: My man is walking!! We bought him hard soled shoes (etnies) and he's away! :happydance:


----------



## poppykat

I am so pleased I have found this thread! I thought I was the ony one with a 14 month old who doesn't walk, and now I know I am not alone!

Chloe was 5 weeks early so we were correcting her age until she turned 1. She crawled 3 weeks before her birthday and did her first cruising about 1 week after her birthday. She now is a very confident cruiser, loves walking with her walker and is confident if she walks whilst holding your hands...but as soon as you try to even let go of one hand she justs falls to her knees. She has no confidence at all. Has anyone got any tips on building her confidence? We are getting married in November and I would really love her walking by then so she can walk down the aisle :cloud9:

x


----------



## samzi

we have some progress :) issy can now do a few steps on her own. so proud of her :cloud9:


----------



## shopgirl771

ive prob found this cool thread a wee bit too late as LO is kinda walking now.

he just takes ages to master the biggies. he took a month before he was crawling consistently and ages before hed stand on his own too. 
its weird cos hes such and adventurous independent little thing i thought hed be desperate to develope but he almost lacks confidence. the moment he realises hes walking on his own he kind of plops down or grabs for the sofa. but every day hes getting better.

i never really thought that 14/15 months was late developing walking. i thought they said between 12-18 months??? i know all my LOs friends (inc younger ones) are walking now so hes the last as it were but ive never been to bothered that hes taken his time.


----------



## shopgirl771

poppykat said:


> Chloe was 5 weeks early so we were correcting her age until she turned 1. She crawled 3 weeks before her birthday and did her first cruising about 1 week after her birthday. She now is a very confident cruiser, loves walking with her walker and is confident if she walks whilst holding your hands...but as soon as you try to even let go of one hand she justs falls to her knees. She has no confidence at all. Has anyone got any tips on building her confidence? We are getting married in November and I would really love her walking by then so she can walk down the aisle :cloud9:
> 
> x

id say just persist with what your doing and lots of praise when shes walking with her walker. if she falls down guide her up and carry on.
i stopped carrying jacob between rooms and we finger walked everywhere instead in the hope hed mentally create a habit. now i even get him to climb up the stairs instead of me carrying him.

as for walking down the aisle i have no doubt shell be walking by then but dont bank on her going in the direction u may want lol. x


----------



## bathbabe

I dont have a walker!
Harrison will cruise furniture, climbs on the sofa etc but wont even take a step if he isnt holding on to anything.
Occasionally he will let go and fall towards me but makes no attempt to move his feet :dohh: 
He will also walk holding both my hands.
Up until recently iv been quite glad he cant walk yet but the last few days its been niggling at me :(

My mum makes me feel bad about it because my sister walked at 8months my brother walked at 7months, and i walk at a year and she always says how she thought i was lazy


----------



## _Vicky_

wellll we have a teeny bit of progress here - Fynn has started standing independently again from the squat yay. Sam LOVES to stand holding hands now and shufflies his feet around when holding onto the sofa - not quite cruising but hey we are getting there. Sam is also trying to get up to all fours (he commando crawls still atm) 

*sigh* I feel such a bad mum


----------



## JellyBeann

_Vicky_ said:


> wellll we have a teeny bit of progress here - Fynn has started standing independently again from the squat yay. Sam LOVES to stand holding hands now and shufflies his feet around when holding onto the sofa - not quite cruising but hey we are getting there. Sam is also trying to get up to all fours (he commando crawls still atm)
> 
> *sigh* I feel such a bad mum

 
Aww don't feel bad! Everyone always says to me "boys are lazy" And I really believe them now! They're going to get there eventually! Just keep encouraging them gently! :hugs:


----------



## _Vicky_

JellyBeann said:


> _Vicky_ said:
> 
> 
> wellll we have a teeny bit of progress here - Fynn has started standing independently again from the squat yay. Sam LOVES to stand holding hands now and shufflies his feet around when holding onto the sofa - not quite cruising but hey we are getting there. Sam is also trying to get up to all fours (he commando crawls still atm)
> 
> *sigh* I feel such a bad mum
> 
> 
> Aww don't feel bad! Everyone always says to me "boys are lazy" And I really believe them now! They're going to get there eventually! Just keep encouraging them gently! :hugs:Click to expand...

thank you - your reply means a lot. I do know in my heart that they are ok, I just feel so torn there is only one of me and they both need working with - awwww well the lament of the multiple mum I guess. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## JellyBeann

I'm sure they'll be fine if you work on one a day! You never know, if you had a sudden break through with one, the other may try and copy him while he's walking!!


----------



## Miss_Bump

Sorry I've not been on here much, I'm being stalk hence my lack of avatar and signature....

Anyway Evie is now taking unaided steps :dance:

The most she has done is about 6 but her legs can't keep up with her body and she falls on her hands and laughs. Actually, it's more like wobbly drunk running than walking lol

Hope your tiddlers will all be official toddlers soon :hugs:


----------



## BabyJ'sMummy

At 13 1/2 months my little man walked today, I'm so proud!!! Right in front of Mummy and Daddy and totally out of the blue :-D He's not been well for the past few days with a sickness bug and I had him at the doctor's today. It was just so unexpected, I had a little tear in my eye. Well done Rhys!! xxx


----------



## craftymum

_Vicky_ said:


> wellll we have a teeny bit of progress here - Fynn has started standing independently again from the squat yay. Sam LOVES to stand holding hands now and shufflies his feet around when holding onto the sofa - not quite cruising but hey we are getting there. Sam is also trying to get up to all fours (he commando crawls still atm)
> 
> *sigh* I feel such a bad mum

Vicky that's fantastic news!! :thumbup: You are so not a bad Mum, quite the opposite in fact or you wouldn't be worried like you are!

I know how you feel though, just yesterday, my Mum said to me in a matter of fact type of voice that it was time he was on his feet now - this made me feel so crap, like I've done something wrong somewhere :(
I'm actually worrying in case he's not walking come September when the toddler groups start back again as even when he was only 13 months, I got snide comments from some of the other Mums who all acted shocked that he wasn't walking yet. I know i'm being silly, but I am a worry wart and I do let things get to me way more than I should.


----------



## _Vicky_

craftymum said:


> _Vicky_ said:
> 
> 
> wellll we have a teeny bit of progress here - Fynn has started standing independently again from the squat yay. Sam LOVES to stand holding hands now and shufflies his feet around when holding onto the sofa - not quite cruising but hey we are getting there. Sam is also trying to get up to all fours (he commando crawls still atm)
> 
> *sigh* I feel such a bad mum
> 
> Vicky that's fantastic news!! :thumbup: You are so not a bad Mum, quite the opposite in fact or you wouldn't be worried like you are!
> 
> I know how you feel though, just yesterday, my Mum said to me in a matter of fact type of voice that it was time he was on his feet now - this made me feel so crap, like I've done something wrong somewhere :(
> I'm actually worrying in case he's not walking come September when the toddler groups start back again as even when he was only 13 months, I got snide comments from some of the other Mums who all acted shocked that he wasn't walking yet. I know i'm being silly, but I am a worry wart and I do let things get to me way more than I should.Click to expand...

oohh tell them Bo**ox - seriously if you werent so far away I would come too - and bring my TWO non walkers hehehehehehe 

I am lucky in that everyone around me says ohhh hes just like his dad - who didnt walk till he was 18 months, occaisionally rolled from kitchen to lounge before that and now at 31 is sooo laid back its untrue!!!!!!

big hugs to you sweetie - I wil be right there with you in spirit xxxx


----------



## craftymum

_Vicky_ said:


> craftymum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Vicky_ said:
> 
> 
> wellll we have a teeny bit of progress here - Fynn has started standing independently again from the squat yay. Sam LOVES to stand holding hands now and shufflies his feet around when holding onto the sofa - not quite cruising but hey we are getting there. Sam is also trying to get up to all fours (he commando crawls still atm)
> 
> *sigh* I feel such a bad mum
> 
> Vicky that's fantastic news!! :thumbup: You are so not a bad Mum, quite the opposite in fact or you wouldn't be worried like you are!
> 
> I know how you feel though, just yesterday, my Mum said to me in a matter of fact type of voice that it was time he was on his feet now - this made me feel so crap, like I've done something wrong somewhere :(
> I'm actually worrying in case he's not walking come September when the toddler groups start back again as even when he was only 13 months, I got snide comments from some of the other Mums who all acted shocked that he wasn't walking yet. I know i'm being silly, but I am a worry wart and I do let things get to me way more than I should.Click to expand...
> 
> oohh tell them Bo**ox - seriously if you werent so far away I would come too - and bring my TWO non walkers hehehehehehe
> 
> I am lucky in that everyone around me says ohhh hes just like his dad - who didnt walk till he was 18 months, occaisionally rolled from kitchen to lounge before that and now at 31 is sooo laid back its untrue!!!!!!
> 
> big hugs to you sweetie - I wil be right there with you in spirit xxxxClick to expand...

Awwwhhhh, thank you :flower: I can just see their faces already lol


----------



## bluehorse

I'm having a real down day about this today... I was so looking forward to breaking up and spending lots of time taking Grace to groups and clubs but the more I do this the more it depresses me about what she can't experience still on her hands and knees. Grace still will not pull herself to standing or allow me to hold her standing, even leaning against a table or walker. She's nearly 18 months. :cry:

The most recent development has been an ability to climb onto low objects- like the trampoline at toddler group and the stairs. I've just encouraged her to climb from bottom to top of our stairs three times in a row in a desperate attempt to strengthen her legs... but I don't know what else I can physically do to help her, especially as she point blank refuses to let me help her stand. 

I do know she'll get there eventually but with the current progress we're looking at at least another year before she's walking... and I'm due a newborn in October so will have less time to help her (not that I know how!) It's the lack of opportunities she has that gets me down... :cry:


----------



## sophxx

have you seen the gp to check her hips? my lo crusies and climbs but if hes still not walking at 18 months im going to take him to the g just to check. does any one elses baby have really loose hips? my lo can pull bothe his feet behind his head and also sits and watches telly in flat box splits im hyper mobile in my legs and so his oh so was just wondering if this is whats holding him back from walking x


----------



## bluehorse

Yes, she sees a consultant at the hospital every couple of months. Hips are fine and he says not to worry as she is making progress- be it very slow- 
12 months- started shuffling on bum
14 months- started crawling
14.5 months- rolled over from back to front and pushed up to sitting for first time
17.5 months- started climbing on to low objects

He does say however that he has never seen a child of her age refuse to stand with support.


----------



## _Vicky_

oohh sweetie its awful isnt it - I have two of them so really feel your pain. 

I have had some real progress this week thankfully but I dont want to harp on about that as that will make you feel worse. 

IMO you cant do anything to help them - you kjust need to bide your time. if she has had all the checks then she just isnt ready.

Have you anyone around who can come visit you a lot? I have found that when the boys are around walkers they are more keen to try. 

You are doing fabulously sweetie - all it takes is time xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bluehorse

Thanks Vicky... she will get there I know... but it's such a nasty feeling to think that you've failed them in some way (even though you know deep down you haven't)- I know you know what I mean :flower: And she's started to get funny looks and comments from other mothers who can see how much blatantly older she is than others and is still just sat on the floor playing. I've even said to her myself 'look at that little boy walking, he's much younger than you...' and then feel thoroughly horrible about saying it :cry:

...Up until recently she was with a childminder on weekdays and spent all day with other walking children who she loved playing with but even the evident frustration she encountered never propelled her mobility development along any quicker. 

We have another hospital appointment on Thursday so will see if the consultant has any more thoughts. :shrug:


----------



## _Vicky_

I know what you mean on the failure front definitely!!!!!!

Ask to be referred for physio - they are really good apparently. The boys have been referred for a total pedeatric check over but it will be a few months before that comes through. 

My boys are totally different, Fynn climbs cruises crawls doesnt sit still for a minute, is up and down the staurs on the wondow ledge you name it! But doesnt walk 

Sam - bless him he just has noooooo onclination to walk or move really, he commando crawls but not on all fours but he can get on all fours. (he was hipscanned at birth too as he was breech) he has now discovered standing this week and will walk holding hands (yay) he walked all acrross blockbusters today hehe bless him with a big smile. But as for pulling up to stand or anything else - forget it!


----------



## Snuffy

Amy took her first unaided steps the day before she turned 19 months. She spent 5 months in a pavlik harness when she was a baby and I have heard that that time is generally added on to the time before they walk - not sure how true that is though. 

It felt like it was never going to happen at the time and all the other children I know started walking quite early so I used to get a bit upset at hearing yet another younger child was walking, even though it was completely irrational. 

She's never blooming still now!


----------



## bluehorse

Ah bless them... well done to little Sam. :hugs:

I will ask about physio... As a mum you just want to feel that you're doing all that is physically possible to help them... and I can't help worrying I've missed an opportunity along the way.

They do all have mobility in some sense though so we'll get there in the end... :thumbup:


----------



## girl friday

Harry still isn't properly walking and I was expecting him to be fully mobile AGES ago!

At 9 months he pulled himself to stand, and within a few days was cruising around the furniture. By 10 months he was pulling to stand, going from standing to sitting with control, going from crawling to cruising and back again...I was convinced he'd walk before he was 1!

Anyway, he started to let go and shuffle a couple of steps at 14 month, then by 15 months he got a little braver and we managed to get him to take 12 steps across the room between us.

On Sunday he actually pulled to stand using a toy, let go and walked around the room! Well, there was no stopping him after that, he keeps having a go and toddling off around the living room! 

He still falls onto his bum a lot and still has to pull himself up to stand, he can't stop when he starts toddling, he has to use us or furniture instead!

Out of all our mummy/baby friends only Harry and one other are not walking - the baby is a couple of weeks younger than Harry. This friend was as mobile as Harry when we saw them last week.

I feel guilty, like I haven't encouraged Harry, that it's my fault that he's a late walker. Having said that, he has a better vocabulary that most, if not all of his friends and catches on so much quicker when learning how a new toy works, how to get round an object etc.


----------



## craftymum

bluehorse said:


> Yes, she sees a consultant at the hospital every couple of months. Hips are fine and he says not to worry as she is making progress- be it very slow-
> 12 months- started shuffling on bum
> 14 months- started crawling
> 14.5 months- rolled over from back to front and pushed up to sitting for first time
> 17.5 months- started climbing on to low objects
> 
> He does say however that he has never seen a child of her age refuse to stand with support.

How horrible of the consultant to say that - my GP also seemed really shocked when she saw Jacob at 17.5 months and he would not stand up at all no matter what we did, it seemed to hurt him if we tried to get him to do so.
We got referred to an orthapedic pediatritian and he referred us for physio and honestly she is so so nice, we had been seeing her once a fortnight although in reality he's only really had 3 sessions as 2 of them he wasn't playing ball at all, we've had a break over the summer and we're back in August with her. II'm with you on the failure thing too, but please try not to blame yourself, you are doing a great job. I too have the worry that when toddler group starts again in September that he wont be walking by then and people will talk and stare as I've been getting comments since he was around 13 months and even now my Mum keeps saying "time he was on his feet"! It's also killing me when I have to carry him about as he is heavy and I have a weak shoulder too. I get a bit upset at the park, soft play etc as he can't do what the other kids his age and much younger can. I just feel like he and we are missing out.


----------



## bluehorse

Thank you so much, craftymum... 

Back to the hospital today and we are finally making some progress in terms of investigation... she was sent for an x-ray and had a blood test (was so brave, poor thing) to rule out hip or muscle problems. She has also been referred to a physio as a 'high-priority' case :thumbup:


----------



## bump_wanted

Ollie has graduated :) xx


----------



## craftymum

bluehorse said:


> Thank you so much, craftymum...
> 
> Back to the hospital today and we are finally making some progress in terms of investigation... she was sent for an x-ray and had a blood test (was so brave, poor thing) to rule out hip or muscle problems. She has also been referred to a physio as a 'high-priority' case :thumbup:

That's fantastic news, I hope you get some help now. It is so hard when everyone else's lo's are running around by now and our almost 2 year olds still aren't walking.
I console myself by the fact that Jacob is so intelligent for his age and his speech is excellent too so I tell myself he can't do it all :)


----------



## Snuffy

craftymum said:


> bluehorse said:
> 
> 
> Thank you so much, craftymum...
> 
> Back to the hospital today and we are finally making some progress in terms of investigation... she was sent for an x-ray and had a blood test (was so brave, poor thing) to rule out hip or muscle problems. She has also been referred to a physio as a 'high-priority' case :thumbup:
> 
> That's fantastic news, I hope you get some help now. It is so hard when everyone else's lo's are running around by now and our almost 2 year olds still aren't walking.
> *I console myself by the fact that Jacob is so intelligent for his age and his speech is excellent too so I tell myself he can't do it all *Click to expand...

They do say they either walk or talk early. 

Amy was a very late walker but her vocabulary is fantastic. My mum's neighbour commented on it last week and asked if she was 4, mum said no she's not even 3 yet :haha:


----------



## _Vicky_

Weel done Ollie!!!

Oh Bluehorse thats brilliant - did you get the hipscan results immediately? Sams newborn ones were there and then. When do you get blood results?

News from us we have massive progress from both boys 

Fynn - cruises crawls you name it etc etc just doesnt want to walk but he will now walk accross the whole room holding your hands but really doesnt put any pressure on them at all. We went to toddler group today and Fynn and I spent ages 'chasing' one of their walking friends around which he LOVED so fingers crossed the penny is dropping.

Sam - my little cant be bothered to move boy LOVES walking. He wasnt even moving his feet or anything two weeks ago now he toddles accross the room albeit slowly holding hands with a MASSIVE smile on his face. He also 'cruised' (I use the term very loosely as it took him forever) along the sofa and side unit today. 

We are getting them cruiser shoes to see if that helps with a bit of protection on their feet. 

*sigh* I feel a lot better now but jeezzz I am exhausted!


----------



## bluehorse

Congrats Ollie!

Brilliant news, Vicky! The x-ray confirmed her hips are fine... not got the bloods back yet. I'm so glad she's going for physio... at least it might give me an idea how to help her.


----------



## _Vicky_

bluehorse said:


> Congrats Ollie!
> 
> Brilliant news, Vicky! The x-ray confirmed her hips are fine... not got the bloods back yet. I'm so glad she's going for physio... *at least it might give me an idea how to help her*.

Excellent re the hips!! How long before the bloods come back?

Yes indeed - its so hard isnt it to know how to help. We are in the positon where we dont know how far to push as we think we put Fynn off when he tried standing at 13 months. I am waiting for the boys pediatric assessment which is likely to be September - so would you mind sharing with me what the physio says to you assuming you get ther before then? Either on this post or by pm? I know every case is individual but I would still be very interested.


----------



## bluehorse

They are going to either write to me or phone through the results...depending on what they are. They have said it's very unlikely that there is anything wrong with her muscles as she has good control in other areas. Of course I'll let you know what the physio says. :thumbup: It will be interesting to find out what her experiences of this sort of thing are...


----------



## _Vicky_

thank you xxx


----------



## bbyno1

Very close to joining this thread lol


----------



## _Vicky_

bbyno1 said:


> Very close to joining this thread lol

awww pssshhh you'll be fine - i will be starting the ***2+ thread and still not walking*** thread - I will not stress I will not stresss 

come on ladies 

I will not stress I will not stress ...............


----------



## xSophieBx

I'm joining this thread! Lily has no intentions of walking soon. Is anyone elses still cruising on tiptoes? everytime she stands up she tiptoes! x


----------



## bbyno1

Shes got a week!lol
She will 'walk' sort of 6 steps then drop. She has been doing this for about 6 weeks though lol


----------



## Janidog

My LO will be 1 tomorrow and has no inclination what so ever to walk. He will furniture cruise and walk with a walker or holding our hands, but his balance is way off


----------



## craftymum

bluehorse said:


> Congrats Ollie!
> 
> Brilliant news, Vicky! The x-ray confirmed her hips are fine... not got the bloods back yet. I'm so glad she's going for physio... at least it might give me an idea how to help her.


Brilliant!! So pleased to hear that :)
Jacob managed to stand completely on his own today for about 20 seconds maybe a little less. Hubby was carrying on with him and he let go and Jacob still stood there :) He did stress a bit once he realised so I definitely think it's down to confidence now.
Vicky I may be starting that 2+ thread before you lol


----------



## WW1

_Vicky_ said:


> bbyno1 said:
> 
> 
> I will not stress I will not stresss
> 
> come on ladies
> 
> I will not stress I will not stress ...............
> 
> You've got my mantra there - unfortunately I don't seem to be able to practise what I preach :wacko:
> 
> Rebecca did a sponsored toddle today. She held mine and her dad's hand and wallked the entire way (a lap of the school grounds). She was the last back but did it all without having to be carried at all. I was very proud (and she loved the medal she got :cloud9:)
> 
> If only she'd walk without holding onto one of us :dohh::dohh:Click to expand...


----------



## bathbabe

I think Harrison just gets about too fast and easily to bother walking... at what age does this become a 'problem'? 
18months? 2? Hes 14months now x


----------



## Pingu

My HV told me they usually refer toddlers to see a doctor if they are not walking by 18-19 months. The doctor will then decide if they need to be seen by a pediatrician.


----------



## _Vicky_

a hard marker for walking is 18 months - the HV should then refer for further investigation. Although Fynn would not have been refered had Sam not been in our case so there is definitely some room for negotiation. Personally I am not worried in the slightest about Fynn so wouldnt have wanted him refered on his own. HTH


----------



## binxyboo

Hello.
I would like to join this thread please.
Daniel has been a bit late at everything. He first rolled at 9 months, crawled at 10 months, cruised not long after he started crawling.
He is now 13 months and shows no interest in taking his first steps!!


----------



## _Vicky_

whoop whoop whoop Fynn took his first unaided step today ever - YAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYA

Fingers crossed this is the start of something eh xx


----------



## craftymum

binxyboo said:


> Hello.
> I would like to join this thread please.
> Daniel has been a bit late at everything. He first rolled at 9 months, crawled at 10 months, cruised not long after he started crawling.
> He is now 13 months and shows no interest in taking his first steps!!

I wouldn't worry hun, it sounds like he is doing great and 13 months isn't late by any means.


----------



## craftymum

_Vicky_ said:


> whoop whoop whoop Fynn took his first unaided step today ever - YAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYA
> 
> Fingers crossed this is the start of something eh xx

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## WW1

Go Fynn :happydance:

Rebecca managed 3 unaided steps yesterday then refused point blank today :dohh:

I'm going prematurely grey!


----------



## _Vicky_

hahah oohh I have giving up stressing but my consumption of red wine has raised significantly!!!!!! hehe

Sam bless him just wants to walk ALLL THE TIME!!! with hands though hehehehe


----------



## Pingu

_Vicky_ said:


> whoop whoop whoop Fynn took his first unaided step today ever - YAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYA
> 
> Fingers crossed this is the start of something eh xx

Well done Fynn :happydance:


----------



## Pingu

At nearly 19 months old we finally have a walker :happydance:, Eloise is loving being on her feet and exploring the house from a new height, she has been up to all sorts :haha: I will be cancelling her pediatrician appointment tomorrow :)


----------



## _Vicky_

Pingu said:


> At nearly 19 months old we finally have a walker :happydance:, Eloise is loving being on her feet and exploring the house from a new height, she has been up to all sorts :haha: I will be cancelling her pediatrician appointment tomorrow :)

Woooo hoooooo!!!! Good Job Eloise!!!!


----------



## WW1

Pingu said:


> At nearly 19 months old we finally have a walker :happydance:, Eloise is loving being on her feet and exploring the house from a new height, she has been up to all sorts :haha: I will be cancelling her pediatrician appointment tomorrow :)

Fantastic news! Well done Eloise :happydance:


----------



## craftymum

We have a little progress too, Jacob has started letting go and standing for just around 10-20 seconds, he thinks it's a game and he goes "whoaaaaaaa" and then falls onto his bum and giggles :) Also last night he wanted his wee walker out and he just stood up and started pushing it around the room, I couldn't believe it, he's been doing it loads today too, with his walker and his wee sit on car as it has a handle at the back too - I'm so excited :):):)


----------



## bluehorse

Congrats all- we are getting there!

Grace has just started pulling herself up to standing on the sofa too!


----------



## _Vicky_

WHOOP WHOOP WHOOP - looks like allll go for the 18 month plussers this week doesnt it

Gosh I am sooo excited for all of us!!!

I cant wait to get the boys shoes now - I am just worried their feet will be too big for cruisers hehehehe


----------



## Miss_Bump

_Vicky_ said:


> WHOOP WHOOP WHOOP - looks like allll go for the 18 month plussers this week doesnt it
> 
> Gosh I am sooo excited for all of us!!!
> 
> I cant wait to get the boys shoes now - I am just worried their feet will be too big for cruisers hehehehe

I got Evie some cruisers but she hates walking in them :dohh:

She is usually barefoot in the house anyway and isn't walking outside just yet


----------



## craftymum

Vicki - the consultant we saw recommended proper walking shoes or even boots for proper support, he told us not to bother with soft shoes or cruisers as the extra support was what he needed. Clarks tried to tell us differently but we went with the Dr as we thought he knows best.


----------



## _Vicky_

craftymum said:


> Vicki - the consultant we saw recommended proper walking shoes or even boots for proper support, he told us not to bother with soft shoes or cruisers as the extra support was what he needed. Clarks tried to tell us differently but we went with the Dr as we thought he knows best.

oohhh really? I am all in a dilemma now - arrgghh what to do what to do!!!!! Did the dr recommend it for any late walkers or for specific reasons?


----------



## Jchihuahua

craftymum said:


> Vicki - the consultant we saw recommended proper walking shoes or even boots for proper support, he told us not to bother with soft shoes or cruisers as the extra support was what he needed. Clarks tried to tell us differently but we went with the Dr as we thought he knows best.

I agree with this! Daisy took her first steps at 14 months and I bought her cruisers but then she just refused to walk at all. She would just crawl everywhere. Then at 17 months I got her proper walking shoes and she was walking like a pro within days. It was too easy for her to crawl in the cruisers as they were flexible and as her balance wasn't great and she also lacked confidence they just didn't give her enough support.


----------



## craftymum

Yep, he just said that it would take away some of the flexbility of his ankle and kind of force him into trying to get onto his feet. I would assume when you get your appointment through that they will probably recommend the same for you too. I hated doing it at first and Jacob hated having shoes on his feet as he'd never been used to anything other than socks, but he loves them now.


----------



## WW1

That's really interesting about the cruisers. Rebecca has been in cruisers for a few months. I've bought her some "proper" shoes as she is a flower girl on Saturday so hopefully they'll be just what she needs - I can but hope :haha:


----------



## _Vicky_

Well we have decided to get proper shoes hopefully this weekend. If clarks get bolshy I will just say under doctors recommendation lol


----------



## WW1

_Vicky_ said:


> Well we have decided to get proper shoes hopefully this weekend. If clarks get bolshy I will just say under doctors recommendation lol

To be honest, "cruisers" didn't exist when we were learning to walk and we managed it! I can't imagine it's that big a deal in the scheme of things - probably just a very clever marketing ploy by Clarks!


----------



## _Vicky_

WW1 said:


> _Vicky_ said:
> 
> 
> Well we have decided to get proper shoes hopefully this weekend. If clarks get bolshy I will just say under doctors recommendation lol
> 
> To be honest, "cruisers" didn't exist when we were learning to walk and we managed it! I can't imagine it's that big a deal in the scheme of things - probably just a very clever marketing ploy by Clarks!Click to expand...

thats what my oh said xxx


----------



## craftymum

A lot of people say cruisers are a waste of money, people sometimes just buy them cos they're cute or they're sucked into thinking they have to get them, like you say we never had them, my daughter didn't and she walked at 13/14 months. Don't expect proper shoes though to be a miracle cure as Jacob has had his since he was 19 months and now at almost 22 months, he's still not walking unaided (although they have helped) and still chooses to go on his knees in the house, in the park, at the toy shop lol I guess at the minute that way is quicker for him but his knees are a terrible state, they always look dirty as they get so red and the skin is quite hard too.


----------



## _Vicky_

thanks all - well we have Sams hospital referal through - 17th August ekkk its sooner than I thought which I am not sure if its a good or bad thing. Fynns isnt here yet amd hoping its just got sperated int he post - oh lord I hope they are the same day/time hehe

I feel like a c*ap mum today because they arent walking AARRGGHHHH


----------



## craftymum

ooh not long then, good luck with it, it'll be good to find out once and for all. Jacob's back at physio on Tuesday too.

Although he's been making progress, I know how you feel, I feel so crap that he's gonna be 2 in little over 2 months and still not walking, I feel like he's really missing out :(
I don't think I can handle toddler groups come September again if he's not walking by then as I can't handle the comments from other Mums.


----------



## craftymum

Hey everyone, how are we all getting on? It's been pretty quiet on here lately. We're still in the same position but we're back at physio in the morning after 2 months off. I'm just hoping she gives us some new tricks to try as it's really starting to upset me. My baby will be 22 months on Wednesday and still isn't walking. I never thought it'd be this way :(


----------



## MilitaryMummy

Hi just moved over to the toddler section and was wondering if i could join??
I havent read the hole post but Macie turnt one this month and still isnt walking:blush:
xx


----------



## XfairyhopesX

Aiden still isnt walking :( xx


----------



## _Vicky_

its all exciting here - we bought the boys shoes satuday they are lovely and they got charts and photos and all sorts - eekkk £56 though omg sized at the same 4.5g

In terms of progress Sam pulled himself up to standing yesterday from sitting on the floor first time ever!!!!!!!!!!! He is also pulling up to sitting all the time too - so he is getting there bless him (he didnt sit till 11.5 months and commando crawled at 13.5)

Fynn took a first step three days after his 18 month 'birthday' and yesterday and today took one step too - he will be off and running soon as he decides he wants too though. 

Soooo mummy bootcamp continues!!!! one day at a time xxx


----------



## Janidog

Nope LO still isn't walking, but not worrying yet.........


----------



## bbyno1

Aliyah is getting there now:D
Not fully walking but she will take 20plus steps before falling now :dance:


----------



## MAZA

how are all the no walkers getting on.... Maisy is now 16 months and 2 weeks and still making no attempt to walk, whenever i try to get her to take some steps she just falls to the ground she is very stubborn, on a plus she has now finally started to pull herself to standing against the sofa and will climb onto the sofa. I feel like such a failure and it is starting to upset me now when people keep asking is she not walking yet arghhhhhh!!!!!!!


----------



## bluehorse

Grace is pulling herself to stand more often nowadays and is capable of 'cruising', although she doesn't choose to do it very often. I've taken to playing music videos she likes on my laptop and angling the screen in such a way that she can only see if she stands up. Then she'll jiggle about for a fair while and sometimes even let go to clap her hands! She still won't let me hold her hands and help her stand though... nearly 19 months now!


----------



## Janidog

MAZA said:


> how are all the no walkers getting on.... Maisy is now 16 months and 2 weeks and still making no attempt to walk, whenever i try to get her to take some steps she just falls to the ground she is very stubborn, on a plus she has now finally started to pull herself to standing against the sofa and will climb onto the sofa. I feel like such a failure and it is starting to upset me now when *people keep asking is she not walking yet* arghhhhhh!!!!!!!

I hate this because when you say "No not yet" people always give you that look and then start saying "Well so and so started walking at x y and z months, what are you doing wrong?"


----------



## _Vicky_

lol at the 'are they walking questions' its very annoying isnt it - although now I tend to volunteer it before people ask hehe

Well Fynn is regularly taking four steps and Sam is pulling to stand and kind of cruising - hey hey maybe there is hope for us yet!!! We wont be out of this thread for months yet though xx

Hospital appointment wednesday eekkk


----------



## _Vicky_

ps I saw a little boy who was 9 months and walking and I though blimey my boys are twice his age!!!!


----------



## craftymum

Oh God I hate the "are they walking" questions too - I've found for the last few months everyone just assumes that Jacob is walking so when I'm helping him to do things that babies half his age can do they kind of give us this weird look, so I also usually just tell people randomly but I do explain that he is having physio etc etc.

We have had some really good progress this week, Jacob will now walk holding one hand and we have had a great week walking round shops, exploring everything together (weather has been awful here) he also seems a lot happier for it and less tantrums too. Still not convinced that there's not something more with his feet as the Dr never took any x- rays or scans at the beginning but his left foot really turns inwards and he rolls over on the sides of his feet a lot too, this makes it harder for him to balance etc so will bring this up at our next appointment which isn't until October unfortunately :(


----------



## wellyboot

Hi all,

Just to offer you all some hugs. I've been there with hospital appointments, my lo being classed as 'developmentally delayed' (he didn't sit up until 9 months) and the whole feeling like a failure of a mother because he wasn't sitting / standing / walking. I know how it is to dread the 'But shouldn't he be .... by now?' questions and I came away from hospital appointments feeling as though it was all my fault.

But there really is light at the end of the tunnel. Despite being classed as delayed, my lo caught up and started walking at 16 months. Admittedly, he still staggers about drunkenly now, three months later, but he got there.

So although I know it's really hard, I just wanted to reassure you that they can and do catch up. I spent so much time worrying, but there's not a huge difference now between my lo and others that were walking months before he did.

Welly xx

P.S. Although he has a follow-up paediatrician appointment next week - they'll probably decide that there's something else that he's rubbish at and I'll be contradicting my own advice and panicking again! :dohh:


----------



## discoclare

I think I belong here!

Arianna ia 13 months with no signs of walking yet. She didn't pull herself up to standing until after her 1st birthday. Today she let go of the table for the first time while standing (just for a couple of seconds) so that is good. People also ask me about the "not walking yet?" thing and she is only 13 months!!! It is annoying she has plenty of time but she's so fast at bum shuffling that I don't think she can see the point.

I was cheered by a colleague of mine last week though who has an 8 year old and a 5 year old. Her 8 year old was walking before her 1st birthday but her 5 year old didn't walk properly until he had turned 2. Her son was also a fast bum shuffler. Both her kids are perfectly healthy now!


----------



## _Vicky_

Well I feel slightly better about my boys today - we went to a twins club summer fair yesterday and there were five mums/dads/nans I spoke to and all of their LO's werent wallking. They were 13, 14, 16.5 months the other two were coming up to a year. The mum of the 16.5 month girls said they werent weight bearing even. 

We arent alone by any stretch of the imagination xxx


----------



## craftymum

We had some progress today :) Jacob took a few steps this morning from his Daddy to the sofa, then between me and Daddy totally unaided and he did it loads. He did it this afternoon again for his big sister and also for his Granny :) :) :) :)


----------



## bathbabe

Still no walking here, harrison has been pulling himself up since 9months when he started crawling, he started cruising at 10 months but wont stand alone or take a step away from the sofa/table etc, he has now decided that the best way of comming down the stairs (instead of crawling backwards) is to 'walk' holding onto the rails and step down each step sideways :dohh:


----------



## Janidog

bathbabe said:


> Still no walking here, harrison has been pulling himself up since 9months when he started crawling, he started cruising at 10 months but wont stand alone or take a step away from the sofa/table etc,* he has now decided that the best way of comming down the stairs (instead of crawling backwards) is to 'walk' holding onto the rails and step down each step sideways *:dohh:

My LO ideal way of getting down the stairs or off the sofa is to go feel with his hands, then go head first, thankfully i have been there when he has done this.


----------



## Janidog

Some grate progress going on with the babies on this thread :happydance:

As for my monkey he is still only crawling and cruising, but ever so fast at it. I don't think he will be walking for quite a while yet


----------



## craftymum

Janidog said:


> Some grate progress going on with the babies on this thread :happydance:
> 
> As for my monkey he is still only crawling and cruising, but ever so fast at it. I don't think he will be walking for quite a while yet

Don't give up hope hun as Jacob wasn't even weight bearing until he was almost 19 months, then came the cruising. Still not walking unaided at 22 months but he is getting there. I was so proud when he took those few steps this morning, it was also really weird looking as we've had this totally dependant toddler for so long now so to see him exerting a little independance is just so surreal! Fantastic though :)


----------



## _Vicky_

craftymum said:


> We had some progress today :) Jacob took a few steps this morning from his Daddy to the sofa, then between me and Daddy totally unaided and he did it loads. He did it this afternoon again for his big sister and also for his Granny :) :) :) :)

WOOOOO HOOOOOO THATS FANTASTIC YAYAYAYAYAYYA - you will both be walking tall back to toddler group in september I just know it xxxxxxx


----------



## bathbabe

Janidog said:


> bathbabe said:
> 
> 
> Still no walking here, harrison has been pulling himself up since 9months when he started crawling, he started cruising at 10 months but wont stand alone or take a step away from the sofa/table etc,* he has now decided that the best way of comming down the stairs (instead of crawling backwards) is to 'walk' holding onto the rails and step down each step sideways *:dohh:
> 
> My LO ideal way of getting down the stairs or off the sofa is to go feel with his hands, then go head first, thankfully i have been there when he has done this.Click to expand...

We have a fair few random steps in our house so as soon as he was crawling properly i taught him to go down backwards, took him a few weeks to get it tho, along with a few bruises :dohh: but for 5months hes been doing it ok, now this lol, and he only does it on our stairs, hes happy to go down backwards at my mums lol


----------



## WW1

We had 7 unaided steps today - SEVEN!!!! Hopefully she's starting to crack it (fingers crossed). 

Great progress by our little people :thumbup:


----------



## _Vicky_

WW1 said:


> We had 7 unaided steps today - SEVEN!!!! Hopefully she's starting to crack it (fingers crossed).
> 
> Great progress by our little people :thumbup:

WHOOOP WHOOP WHOOP - good job!!!!!!

We had four by Fynn and Sam just wants to walk everywhere holding hands lol AND Sam is trying to pull himself up to standing on the bounce and spin zebra 

Hospital day after tomorrow eekk


----------



## craftymum

Thank you Vicky and WW1, that is fantastic :) :) :)

We walked round to my Mum's house today and back again, normally just a 2 minute walk but he walked the whole way, holding my hand and I only had to lift him when we got to our house again as he gets a bit nervous about the steps! He didn't take any unaided steps today but he keeps doing this thing where he gets up on one knee in the middle of the floor, like he's trying to stand up with nothing around him to hold onto!


----------



## bluehorse

Yey! Fabulous progress! Grace is doing a little more standing (holding on to furniture) every day... we're getting there... if slowly!


----------



## bathbabe

Spoke to the HV today she thinks Harrison may have hypomobility in his knees or something because of the way he sits, my sister has it but in her hands. But she sid she isnt worried and to review it in a few months x


----------



## craftymum

bluehorse said:


> Yey! Fabulous progress! Grace is doing a little more standing (holding on to furniture) every day... we're getting there... if slowly!

Yay!! That's great news :) :) I'm sure soon enough we'll be shouting at them to sit on their bums and we'll be glad they were a bit later than most at getting started :)


----------



## craftymum

bathbabe said:


> Spoke to the HV today she thinks Harrison may have hypomobility in his knees or something because of the way he sits, my sister has it but in her hands. But she sid she isnt worried and to review it in a few months x

Jacob has that too, it's just what we commonly call double jointedness, it can take them longer to walk as their joints can't support their weight the same. We had to get Jacob weight bearing as much as possible to strengthen the muscles to help support him. Don't worry, it's nothing too serious :flower:


----------



## _Vicky_

Hi ladies - what a week roller coaster of pure terror and total relief!!! So now you know its good news yay

Basically we took Sam to a pediatricians appointment last wednesday (standard referal by health visitor if they arent walking by 18 months) she did a really really thorough check and we were with her for an hour. She couldnt find anything wrong at all yay BUT and here is the terrifying there is a disease called Duchenne Musular Distrophy (awful fatal horrific) which she offered us a test for - simple blood test well if taking blood is simple from an 18 month old. Sooooo cue us waiting and me googling (big mistake) and six nights of horrific dreams and no sleep. Anyway we got the results this morning HE IS ALLLLL CLEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Soooo back to him just being a lazy lump lol but the pediatrician did say he had slightly loose ankles so the walking shoes even though he isnt walking is a good idea. 

More wonderful news which has kind of paled in its fantasticness which i can now enjoy is that Fynn is finally taking four or five steps independantly so all fantastic in Vicky world today xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jchihuahua

Wow, what a stressful few days you must have had waiting for the results :hugs:. I'm so so glad Sam got the all clear. 

And yay for Fynn taking steps :).


----------



## Odd Socks

i'll join, bella's not walking yet. she crawls so fast everywhere, i don't think she sees the need!
xx


----------



## JASMAK

My daughter, Kelana does not walk yet. She is my latest walker of all my kids. My first walked at 9 mths, my second walked at 10mths...and Kelana is 12mths, but nowhere close. lol


----------



## craftymum

_Vicky_ said:


> Hi ladies - what a week roller coaster of pure terror and total relief!!! So now you know its good news yay
> 
> Basically we took Sam to a pediatricians appointment last wednesday (standard referal by health visitor if they arent walking by 18 months) she did a really really thorough check and we were with her for an hour. She couldnt find anything wrong at all yay BUT and here is the terrifying there is a disease called Duchenne Musular Distrophy (awful fatal horrific) which she offered us a test for - simple blood test well if taking blood is simple from an 18 month old. Sooooo cue us waiting and me googling (big mistake) and six nights of horrific dreams and no sleep. Anyway we got the results this morning HE IS ALLLLL CLEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Soooo back to him just being a lazy lump lol but the pediatrician did say he had slightly loose ankles so the walking shoes even though he isnt walking is a good idea.
> 
> More wonderful news which has kind of paled in its fantasticness which i can now enjoy is that Fynn is finally taking four or five steps independantly so all fantastic in Vicky world today xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Vicky that is great news, you must be so relieved. Our pediatrition was going to take blood but decided it wasn't worth putting Jacob through the stress of that!! I guess he was convinced then that there were no problems at the time.
Anyway, Jacob has been taking some independant steps too and now at 22.5 months, he took off all on his own round the shops today, it loks so weird seeing him walk as he hasn't before! He can't yet take off himself but if I hold his hands while he stands up then I let go, he just keeps going lol He did this on Sunday but he was crying and got very stressed, then today no problem off he went! Need to work on getting him to do it alone from scratch now but I'm sure now it's just a confidence matter. His feet still turn in which makes it harder for him to balance and makes him a bit more clumsy but he has physio next Wednesday so we will see what she thinks then. But all good for now :)


----------



## bathbabe

He stood all on his own! :wohoo:








2 seconds later he fell but :wohoo:


----------



## craftymum

That's great news bathbabe, he will get there :)

Jacob is now doing great and I guess now I can say he is walking :) I was out with a friend yesterday and he spent the whole time chasing after her little boy and he was having a great time doing so. Today I was out with my Mum and he was also walking everywhere not to mention walking round to her house this afternoon and home again. I can't believe it!!!!!!! I thought it would never happen :) :)


----------



## Jchihuahua

craftymum said:


> That's great news bathbabe, he will get there :)
> 
> Jacob is now doing great and I guess now I can say he is walking :) I was out with a friend yesterday and he spent the whole time chasing after her little boy and he was having a great time doing so. Today I was out with my Mum and he was also walking everywhere not to mention walking round to her house this afternoon and home again. I can't believe it!!!!!!! I thought it would never happen :) :)

Well done Jacob :).


----------



## JellyBeann

craftymum said:


> bathbabe said:
> 
> 
> Spoke to the HV today she thinks Harrison may have hypomobility in his knees or something because of the way he sits, my sister has it but in her hands. But she sid she isnt worried and to review it in a few months x
> 
> Jacob has that too, it's just what we commonly call double jointedness, it can take them longer to walk as their joints can't support their weight the same. We had to get Jacob weight bearing as much as possible to strengthen the muscles to help support him. Don't worry, it's nothing too serious :flower:Click to expand...

I'm no longer in this thread as we had our first steps3 days before he was 18 months!! Anyway, I am pretty sure O has this, he is so incredibly bendy!! Really really is! Maybe this is why he took so long to walk?


----------



## applelova911

My son is 14 months and isn't walking/standing. He crawls but not on all fours. He sits on his but and uses his hands and feet to get around. The dr told me to remove him from the walker so that he doesnt become too dependent of it. What did you moms do? Walker or no walker???


----------



## xSophieBx

Lily took 2 unaided steps today twice!! Over the last week shes got so confident standing on her own, she keeps doing it and then she actually went 2 steps today and fell. SO proud :D x


----------



## xSophieBx

applelova911 said:


> My son is 14 months and isn't walking/standing. He crawls but not on all fours. He sits on his but and uses his hands and feet to get around. The dr told me to remove him from the walker so that he doesnt become too dependent of it. What did you moms do? Walker or no walker???

I'd ditch the walker now his 1.. Lily has never really had a walker as she didn't like it x


----------



## bathbabe

Harrison hardly ever uses/used the walker. Only if i was cooking dinner and he had woke early from his nap x


----------



## _Vicky_

craftymum said:


> That's great news bathbabe, he will get there :)
> 
> Jacob is now doing great and I guess now I can say he is walking :) I was out with a friend yesterday and he spent the whole time chasing after her little boy and he was having a great time doing so. Today I was out with my Mum and he was also walking everywhere not to mention walking round to her house this afternoon and home again. I can't believe it!!!!!!! I thought it would never happen :) :)

yayayayayayayaya go Jacob!!!!! you get ready to stride into toddler group wont you!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## MAZA

well done Jacob that is brilliant news!!!!!! Still no walking here 17 months in a few days, but she is pulling herself to standing and climbing on everything a lot more so i am guessing this is all part of her getting stronger!!!!


----------



## craftymum

Thank you ladies, he is actually sooooooo hyper lol he's been kicking a football tonight too!! I can't believe how fast that's happened considering he's only started walking this week :) 

Maza, Jacob will be 23 months next week so don't fret,she will get there. He didn't even bear weight until 19 months when he started physio and then it was another couple of weeks before he cruised and now there's no stopping him and it's only been a couple of days. I have heard that when they are later to walk that they pick it all up so much faster than ones who walk earlier :)
I'll keep checking in here to see how everyone is getting on :)


----------



## WW1

Yay Jacob! Absolutely fantastic :happydance:


----------



## JASMAK

Kelana took three steps today!!!! woot woot


----------



## bathbabe

JASMAK said:


> Kelana took three steps today!!!! woot woot

:happydance:


----------



## smokey

Because I posted on this thread a while back I just wanted to say Brian finaly decided he wanted to walk at just over 16 months (after months of standing and little else) qand now I cant get the little monkey to sit down :)
He has more then caught up and is running rings around me along with running around the field playing football.
All of a sudden he just decided nothing was stopping him and in the space of a few weeks he was as active and skilled at it as any other child that had been walking for months.
So it is very true that they will do it in their own time and it will be like nothing was ever amiss.
Now I just wish I could get him to sit back down or at least slow down a bit :)


----------



## JASMAK

Kelana is refusing to even try today...lol...oh well.


----------



## WW1

Big progress here!

Rebecca is now up to 10 unaided steps in a row. Yep - double figures!!

In the last 48 hrs she has also started to set off for things walking rather than crawling. She doesn't always get there without falling (at which point she crawls the rest of the way) but she is increasingly getting from A to B on two feet :happydance:

I don't know when the official status of walking can be given but at 19 months she's very nearly there. Hope everyone else is well.


----------



## delmeg10

I don't "technically" have a 1+ year old who isn't walking. But Luke was 18 months when he started walking. I'll never forget, because it was Christmas Eve. Jake will be 1 next Thursday and he isn't even crawling yet though. Both of my boys have/are in physical therapy because of the delay, but from what I hear it isn't uncommon for children to start walking as late as 18 months. I wouldn't worry. All children develop at their own pace. I am most definitely starting to realize that! :)


----------



## _Vicky_

WW1 said:


> Big progress here!
> 
> Rebecca is now up to 10 unaided steps in a row. Yep - double figures!!
> 
> In the last 48 hrs she has also started to set off for things walking rather than crawling. She doesn't always get there without falling (at which point she crawls the rest of the way) but she is increasingly getting from A to B on two feet :happydance:
> 
> I don't know when the official status of walking can be given but at 19 months she's very nearly there. Hope everyone else is well.

That's what fynn is doing too or nearer seven steps than ten lol are they walkers? I would say not quite but sooooo nearly!!!


----------



## purple01

Ben is 14.5 months now and has just started taking 4/5 steps in a row! The first few times he did it he looked really unsure & worried but yesterday he was smiling and looking really pleased with himself! I am hoping as his confidence grows he'll soon be walking more and more! 

I have been worried as most of my friends toddlers are walking properly already.


----------



## craftymum

Yay to all the new walkers :) :)
Jacob is now kicking a football about and loving it! I guess it's true what they say about later walkers (22 months, so far the latest walker on this thread) being quicker at things once they start :) Down side is the stumbles and falls, he fell and bumped his wee head yesterday, nothing serious but it looked bad at the time as it came up in a big huge bright red bump but it's practically gone today.


----------



## Miss_Bump

Ive not posted in this thread for a while but yay to all the new walkers!! :dance:


----------



## muddles

I wish I had discovered this thread a couple of months ago as every baby we knew seemed to be walking and most were younger than my LO. 

He seemed to be a late crawler amongst his friends as he didn't do that until just over 10 months. He did finally walk in the middle of July (he was just over 14 months) and now runs everywhere at speed-ploughing straight through the middle of anything in his way :lol:


----------



## bluehorse

Congratulations to Jacob! :happydance:

Turned round to see Grace standing playing with magnets on the fridge this morning... very exciting! She's getting stronger every day.


----------



## proudmumgoth

15 months still not walking but he is trying so im happy :) go charlie


----------



## bungle

13 months and not walking but with baby no2 on the way this may not be such a bad thing at the mo. She's desperate to walk though and is growing in confidence at walking and just holding onto one hand. I'm still getting used to the crawling thing though really as she didn't start til she was 11 months - lucky mummy used to be able to walk out of a room and when I came back in she'd be pretty much exactly where I left her, those were the days! ;-)


----------



## bluehorse

We had a physio appointment today and the physio was lovely and gave Grace a thorough checking over. She's certain there's nothing physically wrong with her ... it's more (as I thought) her stubboness and refusal to be helped! She's pulling up onto furniture lots and cruising more now... the problem still is that she refuses to hold my hands and stand or be helped to walk. The physio suggested putting something weighted (like a brick or bag of sand) in an old fashioned style walker trolley (which we have!) so that she might pull herself up and have a go with that. It's ready and waiting for when she wakes from her nap!


----------



## _Vicky_

Oh oh that's fab!!!!! I want to pinch the idea for Sam do you mean like a flat tray with handle?


----------



## _Vicky_

Like this https://m.tesco.com/mt/direct.tesco.com/q/R.205-2699.aspx


----------



## bluehorse

Yep that's the one... we have one from the elc but it's just like that one. Now it's weighted down properly, it is stable enough to use to pull up on and doesn't roll too quickly, although it can still be pushed along. I think it's going to take her a while to 'catch on' but I'm feeling pretty hopeful.


----------



## MAZA

glad there is no problem bluehorse i bet its a weight off your mind just to have it confirmed for you..... it gives us all hope and i am now off to buy one of them tray thingys and see if we have any look here:thumbup:


----------



## MAZA

Having a real down day today about Maisy not walking i am feeling like a totally crap mum, i know i shouldn't let it get to me but people are so negative about it i feel like i am doing something wrong:cry:


----------



## sophxx

weve cracked the walking hes taking up to 20 steps and walking across the living room. so proud hes 17.5 months . x


----------



## Embovstar

Brilliant! 3 cheers for all you new walkers, nearly there walkers and crawlers!

Isaac was a few days shy of 15 months beore he properly walked..let me tell you, he's more than making up for taking his time as since then, just 6 weeks later, he is all OVER the place! He doesn't even walk anymore, it's all about running lol

Nicola xx


----------



## _Vicky_

MAZA said:


> Having a real down day today about Maisy not walking i am feeling like a totally crap mum, i know i shouldn't let it get to me but people are so negative about it i feel like i am doing something wrong:cry:

Big hugs I know how you feel xxxxx


----------



## XfairyhopesX

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay ladies aidens been "toddling" when he chooses for 2 months but the last week hes been walking everywhere im so relived :) xxxx


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

yay aiden! Will he go in his buggy now though? I found Ruby to be the worst about the buggy just after she started walking!


----------



## clarsair

Not walking or even crawling here! LO just wants to stand all the time now but she has no balance and needs to hold our hands. She's never shown any sign of crawling so I can't see that happening now!


----------



## WW1

Rebecca is now choosing to walk whenever she can! She's still wobbly and if she falls over she tends to crawl the rest of the way but walking is definitely her preferred way now. 

At daycare this week (first week back after the summer) she walked across the room to her key worker who said "wow, Rebecca. You're walking!" I take that as official - my little girl has finally cracked it :happydance:


----------



## NewYearNewMe

Hi ladies, my little man is 3 days shy of 15 months old and he too isnt walking. He will cruise round the furniture and walk with his push long walker, he climbs up the stairs/furniture and gets back down again he is also speed crawls (especially if a door opens - he is like a rocket) . He didn't start crawling until a week before his first birthday, he has always been slow with his mobility, but I am coming to the point where i am sick to death of people saying 'isnt he walking yet' i feel like a terrible mum! :(


----------



## XfairyhopesX

Mum2b_Claire said:


> yay aiden! Will he go in his buggy now though? I found Ruby to be the worst about the buggy just after she started walking!

He still hates it claire :( he was ok on holiday but now we're back... does seem worse i have to say!!!! i may invest in raines soon lol xx


----------



## Drazic<3

Hey girls, 

Moo started crawling at about 10.5 months, but no sign of walking yet. She will walk with her hands held, but not on her own. She has just started crusing though so progress is being made! -x-


----------



## XfairyhopesX

NewYearNewMe said:


> Hi ladies, my little man is 3 days shy of 15 months old and he too isnt walking. He will cruise round the furniture and walk with his push long walker, he climbs up the stairs/furniture and gets back down again he is also speed crawls (especially if a door opens - he is like a rocket) . He didn't start crawling until a week before his first birthday, he has always been slow with his mobility, but I am coming to the point where i am sicnterk to death of people saying 'isnt he walking yet' i feel like a terrible mum! :(

oot
Honestly i could of written this 3 weeks ago i was sick to death of people asking that actually bothered me more than him not walking!!! aiden just suddenly became interested - i did notice he prefers barefoot and on floors / tiles - prob sticks to his feet - they will do it when ready nothing we do the usher it xxxx


----------



## _Vicky_

19months 3weeks and 6days and OMFG I HAVE AWALKER!!!!!

Fynn was taking about two unaided steps Tuesday and all of a sudden something clicked he walked round the shops today for thirty mins holding ohs hand!!!!! madness!!!! so ladies keep the faith!!!!!

I am still in though Sam is months off lol xxx


----------



## Jchihuahua

Yay! Well done Fynn!


----------



## WW1

Fantastic news! Well done Fynn :happydance:


----------



## gingajewel

16 months and 8 days and Megan has took 5 steps today!!!! Yyyyyyaaayyyyyyy Xx


----------



## MAZA

yay well done Fynn this is the news we want to hear, hope for us all:thumbup:


----------



## bathbabe

Well done Fynn! 
Harrison seems to of taken a step backwards so to speak, he doesnt even like walking holding on to my hand any more :( he would rather just crawl. 
Im sick of people asking "is he walking yet?" And then looking really shocked or having a look of 'why the fuck not?' Its really starting to upset me :( he is 16months in a few days and hes doing nothing more than he was when he was 9months when he started crusing.


----------



## _Vicky_

bathbabe said:


> Well done Fynn!
> Harrison seems to of taken a step backwards so to speak, he doesnt even like walking holding on to my hand any more :( he would rather just crawl.
> Im sick of people asking "is he walking yet?" And then looking really shocked or having a look of 'why the fuck not?' Its really starting to upset me :( he is 16months in a few days and hes doing nothing more than he was when he was 9months when he started crusing.

Seriously please don't feel bad Fynn was the same he took a few steps at 18months but had no interest in walking at all. I know what you mean I have two non walkers (or is it had lol) and the pressure is really hard to cope with. 

When I felt really down I called my mum in tears about it and she told me they are happy healthy and secure and they trust you thy is the kind of thing that they will need throughout their lives and far more important than pushing them to walk early 

Oh and also I learned that babies walk later now since the 'back to sleep' SIDs campaign started as their trunk muscles don't develop as fast sleeping on their backs.

Just you wait it will come xxxx


----------



## JASMAK

Kelana isn't really going anywhere still...13 months, which isn't 'old' of course, just that she doesn't seem interested and thinking and HOPING that she will by Christmas so she can wear a pretty dress as she toddles around.......


----------



## bathbabe

_Vicky_ said:


> bathbabe said:
> 
> 
> Well done Fynn!
> Harrison seems to of taken a step backwards so to speak, he doesnt even like walking holding on to my hand any more :( he would rather just crawl.
> Im sick of people asking "is he walking yet?" And then looking really shocked or having a look of 'why the fuck not?' Its really starting to upset me :( he is 16months in a few days and hes doing nothing more than he was when he was 9months when he started crusing.
> 
> Seriously please don't feel bad Fynn was the same he took a few steps at 18months but had no interest in walking at all. I know what you mean I have two non walkers (or is it had lol) and the pressure is really hard to cope with.
> 
> When I felt really down I called my mum in tears about it and she told me they are happy healthy and secure and they trust you thy is the kind of thing that they will need throughout their lives and far more important than pushing them to walk early
> 
> *Oh and also I learned that babies walk later now since the 'back to sleep' SIDs campaign started as their trunk muscles don't develop as fast sleeping on their backs.*
> 
> Just you wait it will come xxxxClick to expand...

Harrison has always slept on his tummy due to his reflux

:dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh: :haha:

But thanks, you have made me feel better xxx


----------



## craftymum

Yay to all the new walkers and well done Fynn :) I told you he'd do it and Sam will too especially when he sees his brother having so much fun on his feet :) Jacob has now bben walking just short of 4 weeks and is getting faster and faster and loves nothing more than running off on me round the shops shouting "run away, run away" and cackling devilishly as he does so lol I think I'm actually quite glad that he wasn't on his feet early now lol


----------



## bluehorse

:happydance: Yay, Fynn! Well done, Megan! 

4 days off 20 months now and still no where near. I've given up worrying for the meanwhile... She'll get there eventually! My OH went to a party of an old school friend at the weekend and her mum told him that she didn't walk til nearly 3! (No diagnosed hip problems or anything either.)


----------



## _Vicky_

How are we all doing? 

Fynn is now walking independantly in doors but going down to crawl a lot too but still too chicken outside and holds hands. 

Sam holds two hands and plods along bless him, he starts physio monday eekkkk! We have been going to a mobility group for a few weeks and the physio gave us physio exercises and they have been working well. She said his trouble is confidence he is perfectly capable - he actually pulled up to standing by himself today for the first time whoop whoop and bless him was soooo proud of himself!!!!!!


----------



## JASMAK

Kelana is taking steps...not walking walking, but she will take a few once in awhile, and can get herself to a stand now.


----------



## bluehorse

We've had a little more standing without support- as long as there is something nearby she can grab, she'll stand on her own for a few seconds now. She pulls up lots and cruises well. She also has started taking a few steps with her brick trolley ( although only if I place it near where she is standing and facing towards something she is keen to get towards- usually the TV if I'm on my own... but Daddy works too!


----------



## bathbabe

No progress here :(


----------



## Happy Hudson

Paige has just gone 14 months and is cruising really well and will walk alone between me and her daddy if we are fairly close together but that is all.

She has been walking holding on to our hands for what seems like forever but refuses to let go. As soon as we do let go she either stops dead and plops onter her bum or drops backwards.

She has never crawled either, she goes mental if we put her on her belly and has never got onto her knees. 
She has only ever pulled herself up to standing once too, and I missed that as I was in the kitchen. Id left her sat in the room and she somehow got to her play table and was standing by the time I got back.

I dont think it will be long before she is off though.


----------



## MAZA

Still not walking but cruising lots now and occasionally using her pram walker thingy to take some steps and will climb absolutely anywhere so definately getting stronger maisy was 18 months on Wednesday!!!


----------



## Proud_Mommy

My lil girl is now pushing her push along walker :) its so fun to watch her. Shes actually very confident and hopefully soon she makes her first steps without it :)


----------



## craftymum

_Vicky_ said:


> How are we all doing?
> 
> Fynn is now walking independantly in doors but going down to crawl a lot too but still too chicken outside and holds hands.
> 
> Sam holds two hands and plods along bless him, he starts physio monday eekkkk! We have been going to a mobility group for a few weeks and the physio gave us physio exercises and they have been working well. She said his trouble is confidence he is perfectly capable - he actually pulled up to standing by himself today for the first time whoop whoop and bless him was soooo proud of himself!!!!!!

Vicky, that is fantastic, you must be so relieved :happydance::happydance::happydance:
Jacob will be 2 on Monday and he has now been walking for almost 6 weeks and he is doing great - most people can't believe it when they hear how long he's been walking. We have our review with the consultant on the 14th so I'm hoping all will be well as his wee feet still turn in a bit.
Good luck with physio, I hope you get one as nice as ours was :)


----------



## craftymum

bluehorse said:


> We've had a little more standing without support- as long as there is something nearby she can grab, she'll stand on her own for a few seconds now. She pulls up lots and cruises well. She also has started taking a few steps with her brick trolley ( although only if I place it near where she is standing and facing towards something she is keen to get towards- usually the TV if I'm on my own... but Daddy works too!

Bluehorse - that is fab progress! Jacob did that with his wee walker too, he loves playing skittles and we found setting them up was great motivation for him to go and knock them all down using his walker.
The only thing Jacob can't really do yet is climb up steps or onto the sofa etc and he can't get up from the floor without something to hold onto but I'm not worried about that at all as I know it will come when he feels confident enough to do it.
He's been walking for almost 6 weeks now and he never (ever) stops!! :haha:


----------



## blaze777

Haven't updated this for a while, but Imogen is finally walking!!! And has been for about a month now! She's much steadier on her feet and is trying to run bless her!


----------



## Happy Hudson

Happy Hudson said:


> Paige has just gone 14 months and is cruising really well and will walk alone between me and her daddy if we are fairly close together but that is all.
> 
> She has been walking holding on to our hands for what seems like forever but refuses to let go. As soon as we do let go she either stops dead and plops onter her bum or drops backwards.
> 
> She has never crawled either, she goes mental if we put her on her belly and has never got onto her knees.
> She has only ever pulled herself up to standing once too, and I missed that as I was in the kitchen. Id left her sat in the room and she somehow got to her play table and was standing by the time I got back.
> 
> I dont think it will be long before she is off though.


Well I said she wouldnt be long, she started walking yesterday. Totally supprised us. 
We were playing the game where she walks the small space between us and instead of coming to me, she diverted off and just kept going. She has not stopped since.
Yeay


----------



## Elphaba

Xavier is 12.5 months and not yet walking. He crawls well and cruises happily (and climbs!). He will let go with one hand if he is just standing - but not walking - but is yet to let go completely.

I know it's still early days - it just sometimes feels like he's a 'late' walker because all the others in our NCT groups were walking at 10/11 months.


----------



## venusrockstar

Hi everyone *waves*

My daughter Bella is almost 15 months (will be on Oct 10th) and she's still not walking. When I'm out and about with friends, at playgroups, or even seeing some of the other kids at her daycare, I can't help but feel a bit disappointed that Bella isn't walking yet, but all the other kids seem to be. Disappointed may be the wrong word, but I feel kind of left out or that my child is behind. It's a horrible thing to feel because I'm very proud of my little girl. 

She's been late on all the physical skills it seems. She didn't sit steadily unaided until 9 months, crawled at 10 and started pulling herself up to stand/walk around & between furniture at 11 1/2 months. She will walk with me if I hold her hands, but she just generally doesn't seem interested in it.


----------



## bathbabe

venusrockstar said:


> Hi everyone *waves*
> 
> My daughter Bella is almost 15 months (will be on Oct 10th) and she's still not walking. When I'm out and about with friends, at playgroups, or even seeing some of the other kids at her daycare, I can't help but feel a bit disappointed that Bella isn't walking yet, but all the other kids seem to be. Disappointed may be the wrong word, but I feel kind of left out or that my child is behind. It's a horrible thing to feel because I'm very proud of my little girl.
> 
> She's been late on all the physical skills it seems. She didn't sit steadily unaided until 9 months, crawled at 10 and started pulling herself up to stand/walk around & between furniture at 11 1/2 months. She will walk with me if I hold her hands, but she just generally doesn't seem interested in it.

firstly, CONGRATULATIONS on #2! 

Secondly.. Harrison is 16.5months and i totally understand how you feel!
Some days it doesnt bother me because i know he will do it when he is ready, and others it upsets me quite abit because people treat him like a baby when there are other the same age walking around and they assume he doesnt understand as much as them :( like at toddler group yesterday (our first one EVER) they wouldnt let him paint because they thought he was younger, and things like that :(


----------



## craftymum

bathbabe said:


> venusrockstar said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone *waves*
> 
> My daughter Bella is almost 15 months (will be on Oct 10th) and she's still not walking. When I'm out and about with friends, at playgroups, or even seeing some of the other kids at her daycare, I can't help but feel a bit disappointed that Bella isn't walking yet, but all the other kids seem to be. Disappointed may be the wrong word, but I feel kind of left out or that my child is behind. It's a horrible thing to feel because I'm very proud of my little girl.
> 
> She's been late on all the physical skills it seems. She didn't sit steadily unaided until 9 months, crawled at 10 and started pulling herself up to stand/walk around & between furniture at 11 1/2 months. She will walk with me if I hold her hands, but she just generally doesn't seem interested in it.
> 
> firstly, CONGRATULATIONS on #2!
> 
> Secondly.. Harrison is 16.5months and i totally understand how you feel!
> Some days it doesnt bother me because i know he will do it when he is ready, and others it upsets me quite abit because people treat him like a baby when there are other the same age walking around and they assume he doesnt understand as much as them :( like at toddler group yesterday (our first one EVER) they wouldnt let him paint because they thought he was younger, and things like that :(Click to expand...

I know how you girls feel, Jacob didn't crawl until 2 days before his 1st birthday and he didn't pull up to stand or bear any weight until we had physio and he was 19 months old! He finally walked at 22.5 months - so around 8 weeks or so now.
Your babies will get there but I know how others comments can affect you :hugs:


----------



## JASMAK

Kelana is 14mths today, and she is now choosing to walk over crawling sometimes...she still prefers to hold someone's hand and is super unsteady, but she is walking! So...I guess I will leave this thread now...and best wishes for all those who are still waiting. To be honest...I have had my first baby walk at 9mths and my second baby walk at 10mths...and they don't feel like a baby anymore. They don't want to be carried and just run off...so enjoy this extra time with your LO's as 'babies'. :)


----------



## FirstBean

Ollie is a non walker too he is 13month I am not worried he cruises really well its just a confidence thing with Ollie.


----------



## xprincessx

Callum is 12 months old and cruises but has never stood alone or walked yet. I'm not complaining though and i'm not worried either lol x


----------



## taylor197878

brooke is just under 1 so im not to worried but she can cruise and stand alone sometimes for a while others she just falls forward in to ur arms,

although saying that today she let go to walk from the coffee table to the tv unit she did let go but fell.

my eldest walked at 10 months but my other 2 where 13 months.


----------



## _Vicky_

helllooo all just wanted to update you all 

Fynn is now choosing to walk rather than crawl about 30% of the time lol - he is still in too much of a hurry to get everywhere and crawls at about a million miles an hour lol but he walks really well now

Sam bless him is pulling to stand and generally being a lot more mobile - I walked into the bedroom the other day and he was just standing up holding onto the wall (bearing in mind he was 18 months before he pulled up to sitting by himself) his physio is going really well and he doesnt need any extra suppoprt for his hypermobile ankles now they are strengthening themselves. We got a trolley walker yesterday after his physio recommended on on thursday and weighed it down with sand bags to make it more stable and he walked accross the room pushing it today. 

The boys are 21 months next week - sheesh


----------



## craftymum

_Vicky_ said:


> helllooo all just wanted to update you all
> 
> Fynn is now choosing to walk rather than crawl about 30% of the time lol - he is still in too much of a hurry to get everywhere and crawls at about a million miles an hour lol but he walks really well now
> 
> Sam bless him is pulling to stand and generally being a lot more mobile - I walked into the bedroom the other day and he was just standing up holding onto the wall (bearing in mind he was 18 months before he pulled up to sitting by himself) his physio is going really well and he doesnt need any extra suppoprt for his hypermobile ankles now they are strengthening themselves. We got a trolley walker yesterday after his physio recommended on on thursday and weighed it down with sand bags to make it more stable and he walked accross the room pushing it today.
> 
> The boys are 21 months next week - sheesh

Yay!!! Sounds like the boys are doing great, remember Jacob was 19.5 months before he beared any weight on his legs and 22.5 months before he walked, I reckon both your boys will be running rings round you soon :)

I had Jacob back at the consultant on Friday for his review and to be honest I hardly got a word of what he said as Jacob was so stressed, he doesn't seem to like the Dr :dohh:
Anyway, he did say that Jacob was flat footed and had hyper mobility in his joints too which is why he was so late to walk, he also said that he still has tibial torsion (the position of the legs in the womb) which is why his feet still turn inwards. I'm not convinced that he doesn't need little insoles or something though even for the flat feet as he trips up a lot.
He did blood tests (this was horrendous and Jacob now has 2 big bruises on his wee foot as they couldn't get a vein anywhere) to check his muscles or something as he can't climb on to the sofa etc yet, he really struggles with climbing at soft play too. Anyway, I'm a bit annoyed that he waited until the end of our treatment before doing the blood tests but now we will just have to wait and see what happens. Unfortunately, even though the Dr is a childrens Dr, he doesn't really know how to act around children at all and he kept talking to me while Jacob was screaming the place down which made it all a bit more stressful too! So now we will just have to wait to see if there are any other problems when the bloods come back!


----------



## _Vicky_

Hi Sweetie Sam had blood tests too and all came back fine it's horrible though isn't it bless them eh xxxxxxx


----------



## bathbabe

Think im gunna have a walker soon! 
Harrison walked across the room towards me today :cloud9: 
Hes still super unsteady but its damn cute :D


----------



## daniellelk

Hi can i join this thread :) My LO is 13month old, walk's along furniture or if i'm holding both his hands (has been since about 7month) crawls, can stand on his own for a matter of seconds, but will not walk on his own - you can tell he's wanting to go, but chickens out and crawl's instead.


----------



## Proud_Mommy

We have a progress! DD took her first steps 2 days ago! She took about 4, she walked towards her Godfather on my baby shower lol. We all get to see it, it was amazing! Later on she took a few more. Yesterday she took two more sets of 4 steps and today none so far so I am on a walking watch haha. She is very stable and I know she can walk if she wants to but I will let nature do its job, I guess she will do it when she wants to. Its soo exciting tho, today I dont want to do anything but just sit with my video camera and wait for the moment LOL


----------



## venusrockstar

Bella will be 16 months this Thursday and still not walking.


----------



## xprincessx

Callum is 13 months tomorrow and can now stand unaided for 5 seconds if you let go while holding him :happydance:


----------



## stardust599

LO was 1 on Friday and still not walking!

She can stand unaided but only if she doesn't "notice". Like if she is engrossed in the TV and I slip my hand away. She can walk while holding onto one hand and quite often takes a few steps on her own but only if I let go while she's walking or if she forgets and doesn't realise what she's doing. She doesn't have great balance when walking though and usually walks and falls at the same time, managing about 3 steps!


----------



## daniellelk

H can now stand un aided, will walk holding onto one hand and most days takes a few steps on his own when he thinks noone is lookin


----------



## Noirin

zak could walk if he wanted to...he just doesnt want to lol or more hes afraid of falling over, he'll walk along holdin onto the furniture or push his walker or ever his pram along, but wont hold ur hand and walk or do it on his own, my husbands tricked him a few times and give him a little shove and hes taken a few steps without realising wat hes done lol but then he'll slop down and climb up holdin on again lol


----------



## tu123

Teehee. Lil' started commando crawling at 10mths and a week and didnt start "proper" crawling until exactly a year old!

NO signs of walking!

But she has 15 teeth and jabbers away so i dont mind. I thank my lucky stars she isnt running away from me yet!


----------



## buddyIV

I can officially join in here now! LO crawls at super speed, stands up on the furniture and will cruise along it a little, but he's abslutely not up for walking! I'm like tu123 though...not bothered one bit! I think other people are more concerned than me and OH: family members keep grabbing him by his hands and trying to make him take steps, but he just drops down to his knees and crawls away laughing!


----------



## bluehorse

Grace took a couple of steps about a week ago but nothing since! Over 21 months now!


----------



## Hellodoris

Miss E has been crawling since 7months, she can cruise like a pro and took a few steps on her own before her first birthday... Since then it's a few steps here and there but nothing. She'll walk holding my hand and that's about it!


----------



## _Vicky_

bluehorse said:


> Grace took a couple of steps about a week ago but nothing since! Over 21 months now!


I'LL race you I bet Sam is later lol. Fynn is now choosing to walk rather than crawl about 80% of the time - first steps 18 months 3 days and walking properly 19 months 3 weeks 6 days sooooo its been about 3.5 months.

Sam has been doing fab walks everywhere holding two hands - cruising and pulling to stand yay!

Only negative is that they both hate the buggy now :dohh:


----------



## MAZA

19 half months here, still not walking alone, doing lots of walking holding hands, cruising round furniture and with her walker.... it seems like it is never going to happen.


----------



## Elphaba

Xavier took two little steps on his own today - he went from holding on one kitchen cupboard handle and stepped out to get to a different cupboard (which was only two steps away, so he reached it)!

He's not really standing unaided otherwise. He did about 4 seconds at my mum's a week and a half ago but that's all.


----------



## daniellelk

ooook well update from yesturdays...H has started walking on his own :) he's spent the most of today getting up and walking to the other side of the room :)


----------



## bluehorse

We have progress... Grace now gets herself to standing without needing to pull up on anything. She then announces 'walking' and waits until she is being watched before taking between 2 and 6 little steps. Stubbon little madam still won't let use help her and hold her hands though!


----------



## Jamiesmummy22

So nice to see im not the only one, I sooooo belong in here lol my lazy little boy is 15 months old nearly 16 months and he is still not walking. He runs across the living room with his walker, walks holding one hand and has took two little steps before falling on his bum and saying ' oh oh' lol. I dont think he will be long though. Im not too worried about his walking as his speech is coming on brilliantly, he also spends most of his time sitting exploring things and takes sooo much in


----------



## Hellodoris

Mine has now decided to walk most places, although she does a great zombie stagger most of the time... Need to teach her tO say "brains" :D


----------



## FirstBean

Ollie is still not walking but not worried as he will do it in his own time. He is much more of a talker his words are brilliant.


----------



## anna matronic

I can join now :haha: Evan is 13 months next week!!

He pulled to standing and started cruising the furniture and with his walker at just over 8 months. but he seems to have zero interest in walking and standing by himself!! He has taken steps (more like stumbles really) But if you try to get hi to stand unaided he won't. He can cos he lets go of the furniture. He can crawl so quick why walk I guess. I know I shouldn't but I am getting impatient :haha:


----------



## Elphaba

Xavier hasn't got much further this week. But then over the course of today he did two lots of two steps, one of three, one of four and two of five steps (not all together!).

Managed to get this little video of him. Please please excuse the mess and also the plastic bag over the sofa (not normally there).

https://youtu.be/i2uGa7B1KKU

ETA - sorry it's only showing the link and not the video embedded directly like seems to happen for most people - don't know how you do that?


----------



## bungle

DD has JUST started walking unaided! But she thinks it's so funny that she sends herself off-balance where she's laughing so hard!!! Lol. And now that she can walk she's finally taking an interest in her array of walkers. It is amazing how quickly they progress when they start late, you can see a huge improvement every single day! It really is lovely :)


----------



## carlandjane

My little girl wont walk, she can do so when holding my hand but just blatantly refuses most of the time and locks her legs out and wont bend them and then paddies about it. Yet she can pull herself up, walks round furniture and uses a walker, she can climb up the stairs etc but just will not go any further and walk by herself - she wants to crawl everywhere. She has been at this stage for about 5 months now and its getting me down because I cant get her to walk. :cry: Feel like im failing somehow. She will be 17 months in a weeks time. Dont know what to do now really.


----------



## charli87

can i join now, chloes only just over a year but i think we will be waiting for a while for her to walk, shes been crusing for about 3-4wks, if i hold her hands she just buckles her legs and she also does the same when she stands with her walker. she doesnt show any interest in walking really as i think she knows its quicker to crawl plus shes a bit of a wuss sometimes so i think shes worried about hurting herself:dohh:


----------



## xprincessx

Still no change here. Callum still cruising. xxx


----------



## Elphaba

carlandjane said:


> My little girl wont walk, she can do so when holding my hand but just blatantly refuses most of the time and locks her legs out and wont bend them and then paddies about it. Yet she can pull herself up, walks round furniture and uses a walker, she can climb up the stairs etc but just will not go any further and walk by herself - she wants to crawl everywhere. She has been at this stage for about 5 months now and its getting me down because I cant get her to walk. :cry: Feel like im failing somehow. She will be 17 months in a weeks time. Dont know what to do now really.

You aren't failing, hun! Every child is different and anywhere up to 18 months is considered within the average range.

Xavier has progressed a bit. He took 12 steps in a row at toddler group on Friday and then another 15 in a row about ten minutes later! He's not equalled that at home (though probalby lack of space!) but if he's already standing he will now attempt walking first (usually only 2-5 steps) and then crawl once he falls down. If he's already sitting though, he'll crawl rather than stand to walk.


----------



## bluehorse

Grace has been walking round the house a lot today... yippee! I can see it being quite a while before she sees walking as her primary mode of movement though.


----------



## _Vicky_

bluehorse said:


> Grace has been walking round the house a lot today... yippee! I can see it being quite a while before she sees walking as her primary mode of movement though.

oohh ayayayya well done Grace!!!!!! It was about five weeks for Fynn before he chose to walk all the time rather than crawl. 

We have Sam progress yayayayayayaya - at the grand old age of 22 months he is JUST starting to let go of one hand! Seriously ladies you have no idea how much this will change my life once he can walk just holding onto one hand - I am sooo excited I can use reigns, take them to the park alone, walk along holding one hand each and ohohohohoho I CANT WAIT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Elphaba

Yay - go Sam!!


----------



## charli87

aww thats great well done grace and sam!!!:)

its not really walking progress but chloes now mastered crawling up the stairs which as least some kind of movement progress:)


----------



## reiller

I have an 11 month old 1 week away from 1 year and she is going backwards took her ages to crawl..... She used to walk holding our hands now she sits on her bum and is so lazy...Dont think she'll b moving anytime soon


----------



## Proud_Mommy

We have a walker here. DD took her first steps on Nov 5th(15 1/2 months) and now she walks 99% of the time :)


----------



## BleedingBlack

I'm still waiting on my 15 month old son to walk.


----------



## bluehorse

Great news about Sam, Vicky... I knew we'd get there in the end!


----------



## stardust599

Well done Sam!

M is now walking a lot of the time. She still prefers crawling to get somewhere quickly but will quite happily walk and follow me around! xx


----------



## FirstBean

I have a walker. He did 4 steps on my birthday on Tuesday then nothing for a few days now today he is walking to and from furniture. Hopefully walking properly by xmas.


----------



## SilasLove

My DD is 13 months and isn't walking ... well she takes a few step here and there but we are moving along very slowly...


----------



## Elphaba

Think I can now say we have a walker! Xavier took he first steps at 13.5 months and we got literally two steps a day for weeks. But the last couple of weeks he has been upping it and can now easily do 30-40 steps in a row unaided. He's also choosing to walk around 60-70% of the time at home and crawl the rest (usually if he's sitting he can't be bothered to get up to walk, so he'll crawl).

Going to wait until into the new year to get him measured for shoes. For now he has crawling/cruising shoes from Mothercare which have an outside suitable sole but much more flexible than walkers. He wears those outside and has barefeet or just socks indoors.


----------



## ILoveShoes

My LO doesn't walk yet either. He has taken a few steps, a few times, but he doesn't do it very often! He first did it about 1 month ago (maybe longer) and he's done it about 5 or 6 times since then.


----------



## charli87

well done to all the lo's that are progressing with their walking :)

we're still not much closer although she has made progress in that she can now get to standing position from sitting down without holding onto anything, one day we might get some steps.....maybe :)


----------



## tu123

Can i join in

LO is 14mths in 9 days and is not bothering either;-)

I think i will enjoy it whilst it lasts though She already runs rings round me


----------



## charli87

tu123 said:


> Can i join in
> 
> LO is 14mths in 9 days and is not bothering either;-)
> 
> I think i will enjoy it whilst it lasts though She already runs rings round me

I know that feeling :) Although it would be nice for her to start trying I'm not too fussed least it will save me some money on proper shoes for a while:haha:

do you find that you LO is more advanced in other ways though like speech etc?


----------



## babymad

Hi, My little girl is 15 months old in 4 days time and still shows little inclanation towards walking. She can stand for ages and when I encourage her to walk towards me she kind of launches herself at me. I think she's still a bit scared. I was hoping she'd walk by xmas. Still 10 days, is it possible? Probably not. She has this thing where she shuffles about on her knees. Makes her look like a penguin. She does crawl and get up stairs but the penguin walk is her favourite method of movement!

Her brother was walking by 13 months but I'm sure her cousin didn't walk until 15 months. Girls are obviously lazy in my husband's side of the family!


----------



## _Vicky_

Hehe although i should post in a new thread titled 2+ and not walking! 

But at 25months 2weeks and 2 days my beautiful Sam FINALLY took his first independent steps! I am so proud and cry every time I see him - he is up to five steps less than 24 hours later!!!!!!


----------



## Kians_Mummy

Thats brillant news! Well done!


----------



## karlilay

My little Zach WILL NOT walk. He could walk if he wanted to, his balance is great hes just nervous. Bit of a cuture shock as Madi was walking at 9 months 2 weeks.


----------

